# Achat MacBook Pro.



## Macuserman (24 Mars 2008)

Alors salut à tous !! 

Comme j'ai pu le dire dans ma présentation, je suis super heureux de faire partie de ce site !! Et je compte devenir un actif utile à tous !! 

Donc voilà, j'ai 15 ans, mais je suis né le 26 mars, on est le 24, je vous laisse deviner ce que ça veut dire...

Donc, je devrais recevoir mon premier Mac après-demain !!

Un MacBook Pro 2.2Ghz, 120/160 Go de HDD, 4Go de RAM, 10.5.2, Toast8, iWork 08', iLife 08' inclus, .Mac 08', Roxio (peut-être), avec l'écran mat de 15.4" !! 

Alors premièrement, que pensez-vous de ce matos pour un début ??!!

Merci à tous !


----------



## iShin (24 Mars 2008)

Salut à toi futur membre utile de ce forum ! 

Bah pour un début c'est pas trop mal... t'auras mieux l'année prochaine c'est pas grave !


----------



## adrenergique (24 Mars 2008)

Salut et bienvenue.

Ce matériel pour un début est très bien  

Enfin, tout dépend ce que tu appelles un début et de ton utilisation. Pour bon nombre il serait même surdimensionné... Mais c'est tellement agréable d'avoir un mac puissant!

a+


----------



## rizoto (24 Mars 2008)

C'est une belle config pour quelqu'un de 15 ans.

Quel utilisation vas tu en faire?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mars 2008)

Oh, très rapide, bravo !!
Eh bien, je suis content que ce matériel soit suffisant !!
Un Mac puissant est très bien !! Mais en quoi est-il puissant ?
La RAM en pagaille ? Autres ?

Et pour mon utilisation: Web, Messages, iTunes, travail léger, texte (pas plus que ça)...etc.
Donc, comme je pouvais me faire plaisir, d'après mes parents, j'ai choisi le Pro au lieu du simple MacBook ! 
D'une part j'ai de meilleurs processeurs (il me semble); et aussi j'ai un écran, un vrai ! 

N'est-ce pas ?

Un matso surdimenssioné ?? Vis à vis de mon utilisation ?


----------



## iShin (24 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Un matso surdimenssioné ?? Vis à vis de mon utilisation ?



A ce rythme là tu vas pouvoir le garder 10 ans sans problème. 

Un "simple MacBook" aurait été plus approprié.
Enfin tu t'es fait plaisir, c'est le principal.


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mars 2008)

10 ans ?? Comme tu y vas, bien que leur longévité/fiabilité ne soit plus à prouver, j'espère changer tous les 3/4 ans ! 
Et d'ici 2/3 ans, mon utilisation va changer; en effet, ce sont des études de droit/commerce qui se profileront alors ! 

Merci beaucoup ! Mais est-ce le bon investissement ?
Je veux dire par rapport aux nouveaux modèles ?!

Et tu as dit que l'année prochaine j'aurais mieux ? Ironie ou véridique ?


----------



## iShin (24 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> 10 ans ?? Comme tu y vas, bien que leur longévité/fiabilité ne soit plus à prouver, j'espère changer tous les 3/4 ans !
> Et d'ici 2/3 ans, mon utilisation va changer; en effet, ce sont des études de droit/commerce qui se profileront alors !
> 
> Merci beaucoup ! Mais est-ce le bon investissement ?
> ...



Les études de droit je connais bien, on a pas tellement l'usage d'un MacBook Pro dans ce milieu. C'est pas ça qui rendra ta bécane obsolète.

J'ai changé mon MacBook pour un MacBook Pro récemment en profitant des modèles destockés. Une super affaire selon moi.

Un bon investissement ? Certainement, tu as dû le payer moins cher que les nouveaux non ?
Autant profiter de réduction puisque de toute façon, vu ton utilisation, tu n'as pas l'utilité pour le moment d'une telle puissance.



Macuserman a dit:


> Et tu as dit que l'année prochaine j'aurais mieux ? Ironie ou véridique ?



C'est tout le mal que je te souhaite !


----------



## anneee (24 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> 10 ans ?? Comme tu y vas, bien que leur longévité/fiabilité ne soit plus à prouver, j'espère changer tous les 3/4 ans !
> Et d'ici 2/3 ans, mon utilisation va changer; en effet, ce sont des études de droit/commerce qui se profileront alors !
> 
> Merci beaucoup ! Mais est-ce le bon investissement ?
> ...




félicitations, c'est une superbe machine

comme dit plus haut, un macbook aurait fait l'affaire, mais à ton âge, tu dois jouer un peu et là le mbp est vraiment préférable...

et comme tu l'as dit, l'écran est mieux aussi...

bon, en un mot, si tu (tes parents?) peux te le permettre, t'as eu raison, et profite bien de ta nouvelle machine...


----------



## adrenergique (24 Mars 2008)

Les processeur des macbook et des MBP sont exactement de la même série. 

Le MB haut de gamme a le même que le MBP entrée de gamme (actuellement). 

a+


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mars 2008)

Eh bien c'est très gentil tout ça !!

Pour l'upgrade; quelles marques pour:
- RAM ?? (Je pensais prendre Corsair).
- HDD (je ne prendrais plus WD...) ?

Point de vue matos, que pensez vous du dilemne nouveau/ancien (le mien en devenir) MacBook Pro.

PS: je n'abrège jamais le MacBook Pro en "èmebépé"...c'est bâcler un nom propre !


----------



## adrenergique (24 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Eh bien c'est très gentil tout ça !!
> 
> Pour l'upgrade; quelles marques pour:
> - RAM ?? (Je pensais prendre Corsair).
> ...



Moi j'abrège... 

RAM c'est bien mais corsair mais te fixes pas que là dessus: kingston, g skill, crucial..... entre autres

Upgrade du HDD difficile (il faut démonter tout le top case) contrairement au MB et cela fait sauter la garantie!


----------



## sclicer (24 Mars 2008)

Ram n'importe quelle barette du moment que c'est pas de la no name.
Après le HDD si tu le changes tu perd la garantie. sinon je te conseil un DD externe, 500go étant le meilleur rapport qualité/prix.
Pour finir ton MBp suffit plus qur largement à ton utilisation qui se contenterait d'un mac mini en fixe ou d'un MB en portable 
Ceci dit profite en bien


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mars 2008)

Ah oui, j'oubliais la garantie !!
Pensez-vous qu'il faille prendre l'Apple Care ? 
Je m'étais mis 450&#8364; de côté au cas où il le faille...

HDD externe, très bonne idée, j'ai choisi le mien; un 320Go; je vous donne le lien:
http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0012GTJXK/clubiccom-21/ref=nosim
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...2-320-Go-8-Mo-7200-tr-min-eSATA.htm#xtorAL-25
J'hésite...

Corsair: OK, G Skill: OK, Kingston: OK, mais "crucial" ??!!


----------



## adrenergique (24 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ah oui, j'oubliais la garantie !!
> Pensez-vous qu'il faille prendre l'Apple Care ?
> Je m'étais mis 450&#8364; de côté au cas où il le faille...
> 
> ...



Crucial est une marque qui monte depuis quelques années. Je la trouve excellente personnellement et je considère que maintenant, ses preuves sont faites.

Pour l'AC c'est un long débat, fait une recherche...


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mars 2008)

OK, merci pour l'info! 

Et pour mon HDD externe ?
Vous avez une idée sur lequel préférer ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mars 2008)

Bon, je verrais plus tard pour mon HDD externe ! 

Et en ce qui concerne les logiciels que j'ai sélectionnés, qu'en pensez-vous ??
Sont-ils appropriés à un tel Mac qu'est le MacBook Pro ??
Sont-ils efficaces dans leur domaine, utiles, bons ?

Disons que j'ai vu iWork en action, splendide...p/r à Office 2008...
.Mac, je vais essayer avant quand même; malgré que mon attention de l'acheter soit présente à fort titre.
Toast, je sais pas si j'en aurais besoin...mais on me l'a souvent conseillé !
Onyx est gratuit...il me semble !

Alors, qu'en pensez-vous ??


----------



## David_b (24 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Alors, qu'en pensez-vous ??


Très bel achat et très beau cadeau 

Mais ne te rues pas sur les logiciels, prend le temps de découvrir le Mac, les applis fournies et de... savoir ce dont tu as besoin 
Là, tu feras ton choix en connaissance de cause


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Très bel achat et très beau cadeau
> 
> Mais ne te rues pas sur les logiciels, prend le temps de découvrir le Mac, les applis fournies et de... savoir ce dont tu as besoin
> Là, tu feras ton choix en connaissance de cause



C'est une très bonne idée !!
Merci de ce conseil ! 


Au fait, j'espère que ce sera effectivement un cadeau, parce que mes parents font tout dans mon dos sur ces sujets là ! 
--> anniversaire, Noël, fêtes etc...

Mais j'ai bon espoir!


----------



## sclicer (24 Mars 2008)

Pour les logiciels attends d'avoir essayer les démos.
Pour les HDD, tu as choisis des connectiques esata (non présentes sur les mbp) préfères-y un HDD de 500Go en FW8OO, la différence de prix tu la paye avec l'argent mis de côté pour les logiciels ( tu verras que tu n'auras pas tout besoin dans l'absolue) ou encore avec le budget Garantie apple, tu as un an pour l'acheter, bref peut être un prochain cadeau :rateau:
Pour les logiciels comme je le disais attends un peu, tu as 15 ans à mon avis tu vas pas graver des dvd directs dans l'absolus, ni tenir un site web exigeant avec.mac (même si comme toi je trouve le concept super) tu as des logiciels gratuit pour ça.
Sinon tu verras un MBp avec 4go de ram tu pourra tout faire jusqu'à tes 18ans et ton nouveau mac


----------



## Amalcrex (24 Mars 2008)

C'est sûr que c'est un très beau cadeau... tu peux remercier correctement tes parents!!
Sinon ils font de très bons prix sur les anciens MBP, auxquels tu peux rajouter des ram, avec un DD de 120 ou 160go... ça peut être une excellente idée étant donné qu'il n'y a que le DD et la CG qui changent.

PS : Vous avez vu le MBP dans les experts ???


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mars 2008)

Les procos changent, la Remote n'est plus d'office...200&#8364; en moins...oui !

Mais peut-etre n'as tu pas vu que mon futur est de l'ancienne generation...2.2Ghz...
Donc oui, une remise très interressante !

Je croise les doigts, dans 2 jours je DEVRAIS le recevoir...
Gros stress !

---EDIT---

Oui, je le vois souvent (Cali en a un)...mais pas que dans les Experts...aussi dans: "Las Vegas", "Le destin de Lisa" (sans jeu de mots ), "NCIS"...j'adore cette série, pour cause, j'ai été triste quand Kate s'est faite tuée...(connaisseurs uniquement  )


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Mars 2008)

Oui oui j'avais bien vu que ton MBP était de l'ancienne génération, c'était surtout à titre d'info.
Pour la différence de prix et les cpu qui changent très peu... Je pense que tu fais une bonne affaire!
Quoiqu'il en soit amuse-toi bien avec...


----------



## Macuserman (25 Mars 2008)

Bon, normalement, c'est pour demain, je croise les doigts...!

J'aurais également une question: pourrais-je lire/visionner du BRD sur celui-ci ?
Je parle via un lecteur externe...


----------



## David_b (25 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bon, normalement, c'est pour demain, je croise les doigts...!
> 
> J'aurais également une question: pourrais-je lire/visionner du BRD sur celui-ci ?
> Je parle via un lecteur externe...



c'est quoi du BRD ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Mars 2008)

Du Blu-Ray Disc !


----------



## divoli (25 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> c'est quoi du BRD ?



Blu-Ray Disc. 

Quel nioube, ce David !


----------



## David_b (25 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Blu-Ray Disc.
> 
> Quel nioube, ce David !



LOL 
edit : nioube mais, moi , je réponds à la question: pas de BRD pour le moment...


----------



## Macuserman (25 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> LOL



Oui, on ne va te blâmer tout de même ! 

Et donc, quelqu'un saurait si j'aurais cette possibilité ?? 

---EDIT---

Merci de la réponse !
A quoi celà est dû que je ne puisse en regarder; un écran non-HD ?


----------



## divoli (25 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> LOL
> edit : nioube mais, moi , je réponds à la question: pas de BRD pour le moment...



Ben va jusqu'au bout, alors ! 

Pourquoi ? Qu'est-ce qui bloque ?


----------



## David_b (25 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Qu'est-ce qui bloque ?


... y  pas de lecteur Blu-ray dans nos pommes préférées


----------



## Macuserman (25 Mars 2008)

Oui, c'est pour ça que j'ai précisé via un lecteur externe !


----------



## David_b (25 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, c'est pour ça que j'ai précisé via un lecteur externe !



Bon ben me reste plus qu'à me cacher dans un coin en agitant doucement ma tête coiffée d'un bonnet d'âne :rose: :rateau:
Là, je sais pas si c'est possible 
mais de toute façon je m'en fiche du BRD, ça sert à rien


----------



## divoli (25 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> ... y  pas de lecteur Blu-ray dans nos pommes préférées



Et en plus, il ne lit même pas les posts comme il faut, le David ! 



Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, c'est pour ça que j'ai précisé via un lecteur externe !


----------



## divoli (25 Mars 2008)

Je sais que c'était impossible du temps de Tiger (OS 10.4), je ne sais pas si cela a changé avec Leopard.

Il faudrait déjà savoir s'il existe des lecteurs externes compatibles Mac. A partir de là...


----------



## Macuserman (25 Mars 2008)

Ah, il faut des lecteurs externes compatibles Mac quand même ??

C'est une grave erreur que tu m'as faite éviter !!
J'aurais dépensé 300&#8364; pour un truc incompatible...

Je vais faire quelques recherches, tenez moi au courant si vous avez une info !!

Mais l'écran ne doit-il pas être HD également ??!!
L'est-il sur mon prochain...?


----------



## divoli (25 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ah, il faut des lecteurs externes compatibles Mac quand même ??



Oui. Avant d'acheter un périphérique, vérifie bien la compatibilité Mac, ou demande préalablement sur les forums. Contrairement à la grossière propagande que veut faire passer Apple via ses pub "Get a Mac", de nombreux périphériques ne sont pas compatibles Mac.

Je sais que Toast 9 permet de faire de la gravure video sur BRD. Cela voudrait dire que de tels lecteurs graveurs existent, mais je n'en sais guère plus.

Mais entre lire ses propres video BRD, et lire celles du commerce, ce n'est pas forcément la même chose, donc attention...


----------



## David_b (25 Mars 2008)

Un petit coup de Google (je suis trop sympa, je sais ): y à ça chez Lacie... mais le prix 
Si tu peux te l'offrir dis-le moi vite: je largue ma copine, j'enfile une perruque et une robe et je demande ta main à tes parents


----------



## divoli (25 Mars 2008)

En français:
http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?pid=10867

Ceci dit, je ne sais pas si l'on peut s'en servir pour lire les BRD du commerces (les video). Il faudrait demander à LaCie.

Les prix finiront bien par baisser, au fur et à mesure que les BRD se généraliseront...


----------



## Macuserman (25 Mars 2008)

Vous voulez une réponse franche ??
Oui je peux me l'acheter, mais à quoi servirait-ce ??
Vu l'état actuel ! Mais demain par contre...


----------



## adrenergique (25 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Vous voulez une réponse franche ??
> Oui je peux me l'acheter, mais à quoi servirait-ce ??
> Vu l'état actuel ! Mais demain par contre...



Une réponse à quoi? Tu réponds à une question même pas posée. MDR


----------



## Macuserman (25 Mars 2008)

Si, je parlais sur le fait d'acheter un lecteur Blu-Ray externe ! 

PS: je regarde les experts...MacBook Pro pour analyser la radiographie des os...


----------



## David_b (25 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Si, je parlais sur le fait d'acheter un lecteur Blu-Ray externe !
> 
> PS: je regarde les experts...MacBook Pro pour analyser la radiographie des os...



tu regardes trop la tv, tes muscles vont s'atrophier et ton cerveau va fondre... comme mon compte en banque un jour de Keynote 
Tu vas me faire le plaisir de lire un bon roman, et plus vite que ça ! Ou alors on remplace ton cadeau de demain par une paire de moufles... roses ! :rateau:
Hop hop, un Jules Verne


----------



## adrenergique (25 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> PS: je regarde les experts...MacBook Pro pour analyser la radiographie des os...



Mieux que la TV: la réalité! Ca c'est ce que je fais à peu près toute la journée avec mon MBP, mais je fais pas que de la radio ...... Moi


----------



## David_b (25 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> Mieux que la TV: la réalité! Ca c'est ce que je fais à peu près toute la journée avec mon MBP, mais je fais pas que de la radio ...... Moi



tu fais de la TV, aussi ?


----------



## adrenergique (25 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> tu fais de la TV, aussi ?



Ba oui, tu croyais que je faisais quoi? De la médecine? pffff, t'es ouf toi!


----------



## Macuserman (25 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Tu vas me faire le plaisir de lire un bon roman, et plus vite que ça ! Ou alors on remplace ton cadeau de demain par une paire de moufles... roses ! :rateau:
> Hop hop, un Jules Verne



A ton plus grand plaisir, sache que j'ai lu les Rougon-Macquart (6 oeuvres), et 12 oeuvres de la Comédie Humaine, alors Jules Verne est quelqu'un de respectable, mais il fait grise mine face à un Zola ou à un Balzac !! 


Au fait, l'écran du MacBook Pro est-il "HD" ??


----------



## anneee (25 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Au fait, l'écran du MacBook Pro est-il "HD" ??



en option sur le 17"

toutes les caractéristiques, options etc sont disponibles sur le site d'Apple


----------



## adrenergique (25 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> A ton plus grand plaisir, sache que j'ai lu les Rougon-Macquart (6 oeuvres), et 12 oeuvres de la Comédie Humaine, alors Jules Verne est quelqu'un de respectable, mais il fait grise mine face à un Zola ou à un Balzac !!
> 
> 
> Au fait, l'écran du MacBook Pro est-il "HD" ??



Pas sur le tien.


----------



## iShin (25 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> Pas sur le tien.



Mince alors ! Va falloir prendre un 17"  :rateau:


----------



## adrenergique (25 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Mince alors ! Va falloir prendre un 17"  :rateau:



Option HD.... Mais a ce moment là va falloir acheter le lecteur BDR à 700 balles...

pffff, dur dur la vie!


----------



## iShin (25 Mars 2008)

A ce niveau là je pense que le Mac Pro s'impose, un bon Jules Verne aussi ( et moins cher surtout)


----------



## adrenergique (25 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> A ce niveau là je pense que le Mac Pro s'impose, un bon Jules Verne aussi ( et moins cher surtout)



    

Allez, on arrête de te taquiner, c'est pas fair play.


----------



## Macuserman (25 Mars 2008)

Oh ça ne me dérange absolument pas, puisque tout se passe dans un bon esprit ! 

Mais expliquer moi un truc vous voulez ?!
Je regardais, à la FNAC, les PC portables (vieux et sale réflexe); et je suis attiré par l'icône d'un Vaio (j'en ai eu un...) où l'on pouvait voir le logo "Blu-Ray Disc", puis je me suis rendu compte que l'écran était "Full HD 1080i"...mais la résolution était de 1280*800 !?
Suis-je à ce point ignorant ? N'est-ce pas du 1920*1080 la résolution Full HD ??
Le 1280*800 n'est-il pas trop optimiste pour du Full HD ??

Je précise que les icônes étaient sur le châssis du portable, et qu'il disposait effectivement d'un lecteur BRD...

D'où le fait que je m'interroge sur la "Full HD...ité" de mon futur Mac...


----------



## iShin (25 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oh ça ne me dérange absolument pas, puisque tout se passe dans un bon esprit !



Je confirme que ces taquineries sont à prendre avec la plus grande légèreté.
Qui aime bien...


----------



## Gz' (26 Mars 2008)

Le Full HD n'est pas une appellation  "normée" comme le HD ready (le HD ready = minimum 720p et 1080i + une prise HDMI ou +). Même si elle est en majorité utilisée pour le 1080p (1920*1080). Un pote avait un vaio dit Full HD, en fait, le portable disposait juste d'une sortie HDMI qui pouvait sortir du 1080i (p je sais plus). Bref Full HD ne veut pas dire grand chose, il faut se référer aux spécifications technique de la machine pour savoir ce qu'elle vaut vraiment.

Voila en gros, ce que j'ai compris lorsque j'ai fait toutes mes recherches pour acheter une tv mais qui s'appliquent ici.


----------



## Macuserman (26 Mars 2008)

Bien, c'est le grand jour pour moi, je vous souhaite à tous une très bonne soirée ! 

On se revoit demain ?! 
Oui, j'en suis sûr !

Merci encore pour vos réponses !


----------



## David_b (26 Mars 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> A ton plus grand plaisir, sache que j'ai lu les Rougon-Macquart (6 oeuvres), et 12 oeuvres de la Comédie Humaine, alors Jules Verne est quelqu'un de respectable, mais il fait grise mine face à un Zola ou à un Balzac !!


moi, j'ai lu l'annuaire téléphonique de Chine. D'une traite et sans les sous-titres (pas comme quand je regarde un Bruce Lee. Enfin même si les sous-titres ne sont pas indispensables pour suivre la subtile intrigue et les dialogues tout en allusions qui font le charme si délicat de ses films -- ça, plus les coups de tatanes dans la tronche et les petits cris du maître). Mais là, j'ai pas trop compris l'intrigue, trop de personnages à peine esquissés. Mais c'est normal que j'ai rien pigé, m'a expliqué la préposée des PTT de ce charmant petit bureau de Canton (avec une jolie natte, la préposée, pas le bureau de Canton qui n'avait rien de joli, à part sa guichetière, celle avec la natte justement) à qui j'avais demandé de me prêter les 418 volumes pour une soirée: je l'avais lu à l'envers ! Quel andouille je suis.


----------



## Macuserman (26 Mars 2008)

Pas pour ce soir...janvier 2009 pour mon Switch...

Cependant: une CB et un compte tout neuf !! C'est dejà pas mal !


----------



## iShin (26 Mars 2008)

J'espère qu'il est bien garnit 

Pourquoi janvier 2009 alors que c'était quasiment du tout cuit ?


----------



## adrenergique (27 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> J'espère qu'il est bien garnit
> 
> Pourquoi janvier 2009 alors que c'était quasiment du tout cuit ?



Qu'il croyait que c'était tout cuit 

Tant pis, tu auras une machine en janvier 2009...


----------



## ALouis (27 Mars 2008)

L'attente est longue.
Tjrs pas de MBP recu, aprés un scandale dans le magasin DXM à nantes car ils n'étaient pas capable de me donner une date de réception alors que la commande date du 26/2, finalement il doit arriver ce jour....

Je ne crie pas victoire car je suis maudit depuis plusieurs mois concernant l'achat d'un portable:
1er achat: un ASUS G2S que j'ai renvoyé 3 fois car écran médiocre et j'ai fini par me faire rembourser , non sans mal.
2émé achat, je me suis dit je vais aller dans un magasin apple pour avoir un interlocuteur compétent mais pas de bol c'est pas mieux que la vente en ligne car entre la commande et la livraison il se passe un certain temps (comme le fut du canon  ) et personne n'est capable de me dire où en est ma commande.
Allez j'ai espoir ce soir j'aurais enfin mon MBP...

PS: 1er achat chez DXM et deja une mauvaise experience.


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Mars 2008)

Aïe c'est moche ça.
Tu t'es gourré dans la date de ton anniversaire ? 
Regarde bien sur ton id il y a encore une chance que ce soit avant janvier... 
Sinon ben, pour te consoler, pense que peut-être de nouveaux modèles de MBP sortiront d'ici là, plus performants, encore plus beaux, etc. ...


----------



## Macuserman (10 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous !

Juste pour ne pas créer un nouveau topic; j'aurais 3 questions (ou plutôt 3 choix à faire) pour vous ! 

J'hésite entre 3 modèles ! 

1° possibilité: lorsque, vraisembablement entre juin-août, les nouveaux MacBook Pro Montevina seront sortis, je prends direct le 15" d'entrée de gamme, avec toutes les améliorations possibles.

2° possibilité: toujours lorsque les nouveaux seront sortis, je prends le modèle 15" actuel deuxième du nom (avec cache 6Mo), puisque son prix aura chuté de 20%, une bonne affaire donc.

3° possibilité: je prendrais un 17" actuel non pas décôté; mais sur le Refurb, donc doublement moins cher...mais j'ai peur qu'il le soit un peu trop...

Voilà, alors c'est ma grande question depuis celle de savoir quelle gamme choisir !


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Mai 2008)

A toi de voir ce que tu as envie et combien tu peux dépenser.
Moi j'hésiterai plutôt entre la 1 et la 2 avec un penchant pour la 2


----------



## Macuserman (10 Mai 2008)

D'accord, merci !

Eh bien  cedont j'ai envie: c'est un MacBook Pro avec un bon écran. Le Vaio 17" que j'ai eu il y a 6 mois m'a vraiment plû !
Donc c'est pour ça que le 17" m'attire vraiment beaucoup. 
Ensuite; j'aime la pointe technologique. C'est pour ça que mon choix apparemment premier serait le choix 1.
Ensuite, je pense que les futurs procos avec plateforme Montevina seront plus performants ! 
Mais le 15" actuel à 6Mo en réduc' neuf me paraît une bonne solution avec son cache 2x plus important que le premier 15" du nom. 
Pour finir, c'est pas quelque chose de top secret, j'ai 16 ans et donc mon budget se limite à 2.000&#8364;.

Donc pour moi ce serait 1/3/2...ou 1/2/3...ou 3/1/2...---> c'est pour ça que j'ai posté !! 

Je suis un peu perdu !


----------



## guiguilap (10 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> D'accord, merci !
> 
> Eh bien  cedont j'ai envie: c'est un MacBook Pro avec un bon écran. Le Vaio 17" que j'ai eu il y a 6 mois m'a vraiment plû !
> Donc c'est pour ça que le 17" m'attire vraiment beaucoup.
> ...



Je dirais même à la pointe de la technologie... :rateau: 

Sinon, en effet, c'est pas de pot pour ton anniv' .

Moi je te conseille le 1 . Mais je suis qualqu'un qui aime être à "la pointe technologique" (oublies pas de déposer le brevet)


----------



## Ouzmoutous (10 Mai 2008)

Tu as acheté ton Vaio il y a 6 mois ?!

Attends un peu alors avant d'acheter un nouveau joujou, car même si tu achète un MBP maintenant dans 4 mois maxi tu seras depassé, les MBP devraient (selon la rumeur) avoir une MAJ pour la rentrée et je ne crois pas que ton VAIO soit deja dépassé en si peu de temps! Tu ne comptes quand meme pas acheter un 2eme mac dans 4 mois?! A moins que tu sois riche bien sur et alors mon numéro de compte en banque est le ...

En plus les Vaio ne se revendent pas toujours tres facilement en occase...


----------



## guiguilap (10 Mai 2008)

Voyons ! Un riche ne vend pas son ordinateur, il l'offre :rateau:


----------



## Ouzmoutous (10 Mai 2008)

Et les pauvres reçoivent?

JE SUIS PAUVRE! (prems)


:rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (10 Mai 2008)

Tout doux les enfants ! 

Bah faut savoir que cetait mon Vaio 15" qui m'a fait prendre le 17".
Depuis j'ai acheté une tour (Dell...) et j'ai filé mon 15" à mon frère; et j'ai également donné mon 17".
Vous arrivez trop tard, désolé ! 
J
'ai possédé un MacBook pendant 3 semaines (un prêt rapide) et donc je suis sur les rails pour mon premier véritable Mac à durée longue ! 
Donc je vous informe que je ne suis toujours pas décidé...mais je vais exclure le 17"; je ne veux pas d'un Mac du Refurb pour première machine. 
Vous parliez d'une rentrée: laquelle ? Personnellement je mise sur la Keynote de janvier 09 !

Mais je note au combien avec joie vos conseils !
Pouvez-vous étayer davantage vos choix ? S'il vous plaît. 

PS: Guiguilap: j'adore la pointe technologique: ça se dit ! 
PS2: Mon 17" est depuis longtemps dépassé: pas de Penryn; XP tient la baraque, pas C2D...


----------



## manustyle (10 Mai 2008)

Hello guys 

j'ai trop envie en ce samedi après-midi de me commander un Macbook Pro tout neuf. :love:

Mon alubook de 4 ans d'age ce fait vraiment trop vieux 

Mais est-ce le bon moment, j'ai peur que des nouveaux sortent le 9 juin prochain 

qu'en dites-vous ?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Mai 2008)

Je te dirais 3 choses ! 

1°: en ce qi concerne les nouveaux MacBook Pro; il est certain qu'avec Montevna on va y avoir droit, mais quand, bah personne sauf iPapy ne le sait !  On peut parier sur juin-août ou bien encore janvier 2009 (date de mon propre achat).

2°: réponse personelle; attends les prochains MacBook Pro: la pointe technologique est pour toi !

3°: réponse altruiste; achètes ton Mac lorsque tu en as besoin ! 

Plus tu attends mieux tu as, mais plus longtemps t'attends plus tu attends et moins tu achètes !


----------



## iShin (10 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je te dirais 3 choses !


Moi je n'en ajouterais qu'une seule...



Macuserman a dit:


> 3°: réponse altruiste; achètes ton Mac lorsque tu en as besoin !


et surtout... selon tes besoins...

La "pointe technologique" c'est bien, encore faut-il en avoir l'utilité.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Mai 2008)

Je pense qu'il faut surtout pouvoir en profiter !! 

C'est pour ça que mon choix est: 1/2/3.
Je pense que même si le 17" me tente énormément; j'ai toujours un écran 22" ou alors, encore mieux: j'achète un CD 20" à low-coast lorsque Apple les renouvellera ! 

Est-ce une bonne solution ?! 

Autrement: que pensez vous de ma combinaison gagnante D) ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juin 2008)

Bon, voilà j'ai pris mon ticket:
MacBook Pro:
-2.6Ghz
-4Go RAM
-Nehalem
-Montevina
-8700M GT 256Mb
-250Go HDD
-15.4"
-BRD reader....

Autrement dit, la REV A des nexts Mac en janvier. 
Ma question aujourd'hui: dois-je attendre la Rev "B" ?? 

Ah oui, il sera sous OS X.6.


----------



## manustyle (8 Juin 2008)

Ta 8700 risque bien d'être de 512 Mo


----------



## Macuserman (1 Octobre 2008)

Pour remettre un peu au goût du jour...

J'ai visionné beacoup de podcast vidéo de JenM4e, ils sont excellents.
J'aurais alors des questions:

*Comment doit-on s'arranger pour que toutes les applis téléchargées (je pense à des utilitaires de téléchargement, à des convertisseurs de vidéos, à des navigateurs différents de Safari...ou même d'autres) viennent s'entasser dans le dossier "Application" ?

*Il est très simple de personnaliser son Mac; mon plus grand désir c'est de changer l'apparence du dock...je veux un arrière plan moins "laiteux", et des points bleus plus prononcés...quels sites de personnalisation me recommandez-vous ?

*Comment met-on le dock sur le côté ?

*Quel écran externe me conseillez-vous? Apple Cinema Display ou pas en fait ?!

*Je conseille très souvent 4Go de RAM, mais bon, 2Go sont-ils vraiment insuffisants?

Merci pour tout!


----------



## NightWalker (1 Octobre 2008)

Pour la customisation c'est par ici


----------



## Macuserman (1 Octobre 2008)

Merci beaucoup NightWalker! 

Pour te remercier, je te propose un truc marrant...
Va là: là


----------



## NightWalker (1 Octobre 2008)

Pour la peine, voilà une custo de l'extrême... âme sensible s'abstenir


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Pour la peine, voilà une custo de l'extrême... âme sensible s'abstenir



Mon dieu que c'est moche


----------



## Kritzkopf (2 Octobre 2008)

J'ai toujours révé de mettre ma marque de papier cul préféré sur mon mbp


----------



## guiguilap (5 Octobre 2008)

Le pire c'est ceux qui font faire ca, avec leur signature, quand ils offrent un MacBook Air...  Ca gâche tout je trouve...


----------



## jbeul (7 Octobre 2008)

Nan mais écoutez bien pourquoi elle fait ca, elle a recu un MBP gratuitement si elle promettait de mettre toutes ces pubs dessus lol la ca vaux le coup ^^


----------



## Bijot (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour !! 

Alors voilà, j'envisage depuis un certain temps de m'acheter un ordi portable en complément de mon PC de bureau actuel ! 
Bien que n'ayant jamais eu de gros problèmes avec mon PC agé de 4 ans, j'ai très envie de m'acheter le nouveau MBP ou MB (si y'a la CG incluse ) pour voir un peu ce que ça donne...car dans mon entourage y'en a qui ont des Imacs et apparement ils en sont très satisfait !! 

L'utilisation principale que je ferai de mon Mac serait axée essentiellement sur le jeu (COD4 et autres FPS), navigation internet, quelques montages video, un peu de bureautique et bien sûr, écoutage de zik. :love:
Cependant, il me manque quelques renseignements avant de prendre ma décision finale. 

-> Etant donné que tous les jeux ne sont pas compatible avec Leopard, il me faudra absolument windows sur mon mac. Y'a t'il beaucoup de problèmes avec Bootcamp ou autres logiciels du même style ? 
-> Est ce qu'une souris du type Razer peut être compatible à la fois sur XP et Léopard ? 
-> Itunes, pas trop ch***t comme logiciel de zik ? On est assez libre de pouvoir faire ce qu'on veut ? 
-> Y'a t'il possibilité d'ouvrir ses fichiers en seul clic de souris ?
-> Les enceintes restituent-elles une bonnes qualité du son, sont-elles puissantes ?
-> Niveau garantie, c'est fiable ?
-> L'ordi est silencieux ? 

Merci d'avance de m'eclairer sur ces sujets !


----------



## kisco (13 Octobre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> -> Etant donné que tous les jeux ne sont pas compatible avec Leopard, il me faudra absolument windows sur mon mac. Y'a t'il beaucoup de problèmes avec Bootcamp ou autres logiciels du même style ?


- Bootcamp fonctionne très bien, tu retrouveras ce "cher Windows" à 100%.



Bijot a dit:


> -> Est ce qu'une souris du type Razer peut être compatible à la fois sur XP et Léopard ?


- Oui, mais avec un driver à rajouter car l'original n'est pas terrible selon les gamers (Voir forum Jeux, il y a un sujet Souris pour gamers)



Bijot a dit:


> -> Itunes, pas trop ch***t comme logiciel de zik ? On est assez libre de pouvoir faire ce qu'on veut ?


- Très bon organiseur de musique (listes de lecture, listes intelligentes, etc), mais il y a des personnes à qui cela ne convient pas...



Bijot a dit:


> -> Y'a t'il possibilité d'ouvrir ses fichiers en seul clic de souris ?


- Quicklook permet d'afficher un aperçu (complet) de tous types de fichiers, avec la barre espace. Très très utile! Je pense qu'il y a moyen d'assigner le double-clic sur un bouton de souris.



Bijot a dit:


> -> Les enceintes restituent-elles une bonnes qualité du son, sont-elles puissantes ?


Macbook pro : oui elles sont bonnes, pas super puissantes, mais bonnes. (ça reste un portable...)


Bijot a dit:


> -> Niveau garantie, c'est fiable ?


- Oui. tu as 1 an pour réflechir si tu veux acheter l'extension de garantie qui ajoute 2 ans supplémentaire.


Bijot a dit:


> -> L'ordi est silencieux ?


- Si rien de gourmand en processeur/carte graphique, oui, sinon il chauffe pas mal et fait quand même du bruit. 

Mais s'il y a mise à jour de la gamme demain, toutes ces remarques seront périmées ! [/quote]


----------



## Bijot (13 Octobre 2008)

ok merci pour les réponses !! 
Ca me conforte dans mon choix !!


----------



## Macuserman (14 Octobre 2008)

BON LES GARS, JE POSERAIS DES QUESTIONS PEUT ETRE PLUS TARD....

MAIS POUR L'HEURE: *KEYNOTE* !!

http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## §mat§ (14 Octobre 2008)

Bon, où est-ce que l'on commente la sortie des nouveaux MBP? que l'on donne des conseils? De mon côté, je compte commander dès ce soir mais j'hésite énormément entre plusieurs modèles!...


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

Tu peux utiliser ce post...

Commande vers fin Novembre...pour ma part!


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser ce post...
> 
> Commande vers fin Novembre...pour ma part!



Lequel as-tu choisi ? Avec des options ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser ce post...
> 
> Commande vers fin Novembre...pour ma part!



2010?...


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

Ahh 
Modèle 15.4" sans aucune option, le plus attractif selon moi...
Novembre 2008 Monsieur...ehhh ouai! 

Dslé, mais j'ai pas de discos pour vous (vous attendrez un peu OK!?)


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ahh
> Modèle 15.4" sans aucune option, le plus attractif selon moi...



Un MBP, ça on s'en doutait. Mais lequel ? L'entrée de gamme, à 2,4 GHz ?


----------



## §mat§ (15 Octobre 2008)

Avec la nouvelle trappe du MBP, on ne perd pas la garantie si on change le DD, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

Ahh ça fait plaisir ça, merci à tous! 

MacBook Pro 15.4", 250Go HDD, 2Gb RAM, 1440*900, 2.4Ghz Montevina etc...
Et puis comme je les adore trop, je vous mets le lien! 
Apple

Et pour les acheter:
Apple Store


Au fait, le changement de HDD n'affecte bel et bien pas la garantie...


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Octobre 2008)

Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle.
Par contre je vais devoir attendre encore 6 mois pour changer le mien, déjà plein depuis 3 mois :mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle.
> Par contre je vais devoir attendre encore 6 mois pour changer le mien, déjà plein depuis 3 mois :mouais:



Merci, c'est sympa; hop, discos! 
Je suis très heureux, c'est vrai!

Concernant le changement du HDD, si tu l'achètes et que tu vas dans un APR, la garantie reste telle quelle...

Au fait, chez moi, à Mulhouse, ils ont reçu les nouveaux MacBook, MacBook Pro et MacBook Air à 15h00...qui dit mieux !?


----------



## Amalcrex (15 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Concernant le changement du HDD, si tu l'achètes et que tu vas dans un APR, la garantie reste telle quelle...


 
Euh... Je susi sceptique.
J'avais lu que même si c'était fait par un dealer officiel, ça la faisait sauter!
Tu es certain ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Octobre 2008)

Ecoute à Mulhouse ils m'ont dit que il n'y avait pas de problème, mais je demanderais le re-confirmation dès Samedi...

Juste une chtite question, je vais acheter les Créature II ou les Spyro (enceintes JBL), ou encore les Companion 3, mais quelle couleure:
*Noire?
*Argentée?
*Blanche?

Pour aller avec les nouveaux MacBook Pro! 

Des liens?!
Créature II Black
Spyro Black
Des Companion 3 ??


----------



## anneee (15 Octobre 2008)

je suis du même avis que Amalcrex concernant le changement de DD et la garantie des Macbook Pro ( contrairement aux Macbook)

pour ce qui est de la couleur de tes enceintes, comment dire... c'est toi qui voit...


----------



## Macuserman (16 Octobre 2008)

anneee a dit:


> je suis du même avis que Amalcrex concernant le changement de DD et la garantie des Macbook Pro ( contrairement aux Macbook)
> 
> pour ce qui est de la couleur de tes enceintes, comment dire... c'est toi qui voit...



OK, merci! 

Mais concernant le modèle alors...
Je fais confiance à Bose, où je privilégie notre marque nationale JBL !?
La qualité mais le prix ou le rapport qualité/prix indiscutable!? 

Samedi je demanderais confirmation pour le changement de HDD.


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

Pour ce qui est du changement de disque dur ca ne fait pas sauter la garantie de la machine (puisque dans le manuel) par contre si vous voulez que le disque soit pris dans l'Apple Care au cas où il tomberait en rade (le disque) il faut que ce soit un disque de marque bien précise... Mais en gros si ton ordi est en rade et que t'avais changé de disque ca ne change pas ta garantie


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Octobre 2008)

JBL ou BOSE...
BOSE tu paieras surtout la marque, même si le son est terrible.
Mais dans les 2 cas le rendu des basses et des aiguës est formidable.
Tu entendras une petite différence lorsque tu auras dépassé les 120 dB je pense


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du changement de disque dur ca ne fait pas sauter la garantie de la machine (puisque dans le manuel) par contre si vous voulez que le disque soit pris dans l'Apple Care au cas où il tomberait en rade (le disque) il faut que ce soit un disque de marque bien précise... Mais en gros si ton ordi est en rade et que t'avais changé de disque ca ne change pas ta garantie



De quelle marque s'agit-il ?
Ça m'intéresse tout de même, parce qu'on m'a toujours dit le contraire.

PS macuserman, pour tes enceintes, un seul bon conseil : essaye-les!


----------



## Sup (16 Octobre 2008)

Petit message complètement sans intérêt mais comme ça fais des mois que je vous lis dans l'attente de commander mon mac et bien ça y'es en ce jour c'est fait.
j'ai commander le macbook pro 2.8ghz avec le disque dur 320go a 7 200tr et la ptite apple remote. J'ai aussi profiter de l'offre ipod/imprimante. l'attente est de plus en plus dure!


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Octobre 2008)

Sup a dit:


> Petit message complètement sans intérêt mais comme ça fais des mois que je vous lis dans l'attente de commander mon mac et bien ça y'es en ce jour c'est fait.
> j'ai commander le macbook pro 2.8ghz avec le disque dur 320go a 7 200tr et la ptite apple remote. J'ai aussi profiter de l'offre ipod/imprimante. l'attente est de plus en plus dure!



Félicitations, c'est une très belle machine que tu as choisie là!
N'oublie surtout pas les photos dans la galerie switch 
Et bienvenue dans le monde du mac 
Courage pour l'attente.


----------



## Sup (16 Octobre 2008)

Merci! pas de soucis pour les photo même si je sais pas comment on poste des photos sur un forum! En tout cas l'impatience est vraiment énorme, j'espère que je réussirais a me dépatouiller avec l'OS!

PS: y'a de ça encore quelque jours je bavais sur la config que tu a, ça va tellement vite ces choses la!


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Octobre 2008)

Et oui, la technologie, ça avance 
Ici pour mettre une image en ligne 
Il suffit d'insérer le lien dans une balise image sur le forum.
Enjoy


----------



## Macuserman (16 Octobre 2008)

Ok, merci bien Amalcrex! 
Donc peut être prendre les JBL (les 2 ont été testées), mais je suis déjà en JBL pour le son PS3, et en Bose pour le Home Cinema)...mais mon oreille et mes yeux préféreraient les Bose...

Et en ce qui concerne le mariage des couleurs avec le nouveau MacBook Pro, Bose ET JBL iraient?! 

Félicitations pour ta machiné en passant, et oui, n'oublie pas les photos!


----------



## Amalcrex (17 Octobre 2008)

Bah ça mon bon macuserman, c'est à toi de voir pour l'harmonie 
Mais il y a sûrement une différence de prix non?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Bah ça mon bon macuserman, c'est à toi de voir pour l'harmonie
> Mais il y a sûrement une différence de prix non?


Juste 100&#8364;, mais je fais pas attention à ça, je veux pouvoir écouter "Praise You" de la meilleure façon possible! 
Allez hop, c'est choisi, je prends les Companion 3! 

Dernière simili-question; je pense que le brand new Trackpad a remplacé la MM, véridique?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2008)

Dites moi...

Est-il interressant de réinstaller OS X lorsque l'on reçoit son Mac!? 
Un ami m'a dit ça et j'aimerais en savoir plus...


----------



## divoli (17 Octobre 2008)

Boaf...

A titre pédagogique, pourquoi pas, ça te fera un apprentissage. Et puis cela te permet de supprimer une installation d'usine qui serait foireuse. Ca te permet aussi de réinstaller l'OS et les applis à ta guise d'une manière personnalisée.

Mais cela n'a absolument rien d'obligatoire.

Par contre, et ça il faudrait le vérifier parce que je ne suis pas sûr, sur les MBP récents (depuis les Santa Rosa Penryn, je crois) l'AHT est sur le DD. Si tu le formates tu le perds, et je ne vois pas trop comment le réinstaller. Mais bon, de toute façon, tu peux effectuer les tests de l'AHT en redémarrant sur le DVD d'installation.

Ne fais pas cela dès le premier jour, tu risquerais d'être perdu. Prends d'abord le temps de découvrir l'OS.

Ou alors tu laisses tel quel, et tu profiteras de l'arrivée Snow Leopard (si tu l'achètes) pour faire une clean install. D'ici là tu seras un peu plus expérimenté.


----------



## Sanwa (17 Octobre 2008)

Pouvez vous me dire si le Macbook Pro 15.4 / 2.4GHz Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo FW 400 et 800 DD 200Go Carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 256mo neuf garantie 1 ans chez apple

Vos le cout à 1200EUROS ? c'est pour un achat cette après midi

Merci d'avance ^^


----------



## kevinh44fr (17 Octobre 2008)

Sanwa a dit:


> Pouvez vous me dire si le Macbook Pro 15.4 / 2.4GHz Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo FW 400 et 800 DD 200Go Carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 256mo neuf garantie 1 ans chez apple
> 
> Vos le cout à 1200EUROS ? c'est pour un achat cette après midi
> 
> Merci d'avance ^^



Oui mais faut voir son état aussi...


----------



## Sanwa (17 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Oui mais faut voir son état aussi...





Neuf dans un magasin en faite il me le fait HT 

Merci pour votre reponse


----------



## Jarod03 (17 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Boaf...
> 
> A titre pédagogique, pourquoi pas, ça te fera un apprentissage. Et puis cela te permet de supprimer une installation d'usine qui serait foireuse. Ca te permet aussi de réinstaller l'OS et les applis à ta guise d'une manière personnalisée.
> 
> ...


 

ça veut dire AHT ? merci


----------



## Macuserman (17 Octobre 2008)

Jarod03 a dit:


> ça veut dire AHT ? merci



C'est l'*A*pple *H*ardware *T*est...

C'est pour faire un point sur ta configuration globale lorsque tu rencontres un problème avec le Mac, ainsi, par exemple, il peut te signaler une quantité de VRAM incorrecte.

Cf: Apple HT...


----------



## Jarod03 (17 Octobre 2008)

Ah oki, je savais pas ^^ merci 

J'ai tout à réapprendre en passant sur mac osx, j'ai du boulot !


----------



## claud (18 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Par contre, et ça il faudrait le vérifier parce que je ne suis pas sûr, sur les MBP récents (depuis les Santa Rosa Penryn, je crois) l'AHT est sur le DD. Si tu le formates tu le perds, et je ne vois pas trop comment le réinstaller. Mais bon, de toute façon, tu peux effectuer les tests de l'AHT en redémarrant sur le DVD d'installation.



Non,divoli,j'ai un MBP early 2008,j'ai tout réinstallé (après formatage) le premier jour
et l'AHT s'exécute sans le DVD.


----------



## divoli (18 Octobre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Non,divoli,j'ai un MBP early 2008,j'ai tout réinstallé (après formatage) le premier jour
> et l'AHT s'exécute sans le DVD.



Ben dans ce cas, cela voudrait dire que:
- soit l'AHT se trouve sur une partie du DD non formatable (ce qui me parait bizarre; très peu probable),
- soit qu'il se trouve sur le firmware (ce qui me parait plus vraisemblable).
Ou alors il y a une astuce qui m'échappe.

En fait, je n'en sais rien (mon MBP est plus ancien). Il faudrait demander à un technicien. Mais je pense qu'il doit se trouver sur le firmware, ce qui évite d'avoir le DVD à portée de main.

Mais cela a été évoqué il y a quelques mois dans les news MacG...


EDIT: ça se confirme, il serait sur l'EFI (firmware), et non pas sur le DD.


Bon, ceci dit, c'est un détail et c'est hors-sujet.


----------



## claud (18 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais cela a été évoqué il y a quelques mois dans les news MacG...



Je j'ai exécuté 2 fois en appuyant,au démarrage,sur la touche D,comme il est indiqué
dans un court texte:"A propos d'Apple Hardware Test" que l'on trouve sur le premier
DVD d'installation (et que j'avais imprimé le premier jour);on n'y parle pas de la touche F2.

Les news MacG ne sont peut-être pas parfaite...(aie ! ai-je le droit de dire cela...).Mais cela
marche éventuellement aussi en appyant sur F2.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Octobre 2008)

Salut toute la clique!

Bon, je vais à la FNAC dès Samedi pour le prendre...
J'ai vraiment hâte...
Mon premier Mac, rendez-vous compte...je vais enfin pouvoir mettre à profit mes 25 A vos Mac, iCreate, SVM Mac, Competence Mac etc! 
Je vais pouvoir poster depuis un Mac, vais pouvoir avoir mon vrai Safari, vais pouvoir utiliser les logiciels spécial Mac...quelle folie dites-moi!

Alors d'ici là, je vais être frais et dispo...
Et j'ai déjà choisi quels seront mes premiers messages depuis un Mac...

J'offrirais également un lien Flickr...pour ceux qui veulent!

A+


----------



## ordimans (19 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi tu le prends à la Fnac ?


----------



## guiguilap (19 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Salut toute la clique!
> 
> Bon, je vais à la FNAC dès Samedi pour le prendre...
> J'ai vraiment hâte...
> ...



Avec plaisir ! J'attendrais ton test vidéo pour AïeMac... :rateau:...


----------



## Amalcrex (20 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Salut toute la clique!
> 
> Bon, je vais à la FNAC dès Samedi pour le prendre...
> J'ai vraiment hâte...
> ...



Tiens, c'était pas pour novembre ?
Tu ne tiens plus ?
(note, je comprends )
Tu nous tiendra au courant j'espère (j'en suis persuadé...)


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mon premier Mac, rendez-vous compte...je vais enfin pouvoir mettre à profit mes 25 A vos Mac, iCreate, SVM Mac, Competence Mac etc!


Et surtout continuer à nous saouler... 





Macuserman a dit:


> Et j'ai déjà choisi quels seront mes premiers messages depuis un Mac...


Ben des c*nneries, comme d'habitude. Pour ça, on peut te faire confiance, tu as un talent indéniable. 





Macuserman a dit:


> Bon, je vais à la FNAC dès Samedi pour le prendre...


C'est plutôt une bonne idée, je trouve.

Au moindre souci (genre pixel mort), tu as un délai de deux semaines pour le rapporter, contre un échange ou un avoir. Il n'y aura probablement pas de souci, mais c'est déjà rassurant de le savoir.

Le revendeur risque de vouloir te vendre une extension de garantie Fnac (tu as deux semaines pour te décider). Si tu tiens à prendre une extension de garantie, prend plutôt un Applecare (tu as un an pour te décider), un peu plus chère mais sans te rendre dépendant de la Fnac. Mais à toi de voir.

Enfin, à part quelques exceptions, sur Paris je crois, les Fnac ne vendent que des configurations standards (c'est-à-dire sans option). J'espère que ça ne te dérange pas.


----------



## claud (20 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le revendeur risque de vouloir te vendre une extension de garantie Fnac (tu as deux semaines pour te décider). Si tu tiens à prendre une extension de garantie, prend plutôt un Applecare (tu as un an pour te décider), un peu plus chère mais sans te rendre dépendant de la Fnac.



Je ne connaissais pas cette formule,ainsi:
-la première année on a l'assistance téléphonique de la FNAC et d'Apple et le SAV
de la FNAC et d'Apple ? au choix selon son désir ?
-les 2 autres années uniquement avec Apple ?

C'est bien ça ?
C'est formidable : on achète moins cher à la FNAC et on cumule tous les avantages ?
Ai-je bien compris,divoli ?


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2008)

Absolument pas, tu ne peux pas cumuler.

A partir du moment où tu prends cette extension Fnac, tu ne retrouves pieds et mains liés à la Fnac, qui de plus ne joue que les intermédiaires entre le client et un centre agréé de son choix (choisi par la Fnac).

Perso, si j'ai un problème, je préfère moi-même me rendre dans un centre agréé, aussi bien durant la période de garantie légale qu'au delà avec l'Applecare.

Il y a déjà des topics qui parlent de tout ça...


----------



## Macuserman (20 Octobre 2008)

Ahh bah tout le monde a un talent caché...mais moi, je l'ai dévoilé! 

Effectivement, j'ai 5% de réduction, et je ne prendrais jamais une assurance autre que l'AppleCare! 
Autrement, bah tu seras particulierement ciblé par mes saouleries!  Promis!

Je suis vraiment embêté de l'acheter à la FNAC, mais bon...mon APR est formidable, mais 5% ce n'est vraiment pas negligeable!


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2008)

Bon, concernant l'extension de garantie, il faut aussi voir qui est le centre agréé dans ta ville. Si c'est carrément cet APR, en cas de réparation même sous garantie, il risque de te réclamer des frais de dossier...


----------



## rizoto (20 Octobre 2008)

Mabook pro commande vendredi soir dans un APR suedois 

J'ai pris le deuxieme modele avec un clavier fr. C'est la fête, Dans 2 semaines je vais faire parler la poudre


----------



## Macuserman (20 Octobre 2008)

Ahh Rizoto, je commande Samedi! 
Peut être l'aurais-je avant toi! 

Divoli: c'est effectivement cet APR (BeMac) qui est centre agrée...
Pourquoi des frais de dossiers?


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ahh Rizoto, je commande Samedi!
> Peut être l'aurais-je avant toi!



Mais tu peux aussi demander s'ils en ont en stock, immédiatement disponibles. 



Macuserman a dit:


> Divoli: c'est effectivement cet APR (BeMac) qui est centre agrée...
> Pourquoi des frais de dossiers?



Parce que si l'on a pas acheté l'ordi chez eux, certains APR se permettent de réclamer des frais de dossier...


----------



## Kritzkopf (20 Octobre 2008)

Pour avoir été chez Bemac, ils m'ont affirmé qu'ils faisaient la réduc étudiante, alors pourquoi aller a la fnac?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Pour avoir été chez Bemac, ils m'ont affirmé qu'ils faisaient la réduc étudiante, alors pourquoi aller a la fnac?



Parce qu'en Première S, tu n'es pas étudiant! 
Je vais demain voir si ils en ont rentré, et de toutes manières, j'en réserve un pour Samedi! 

Achat vers 15h50/16h00...sur les forums vers 17h/18h00! 

Merci Divoli, mais je pense que je les connais tellement bien (surtout Sebastien) qu'ils me feront grâce des frais...
Et puis j'ai déjà acheté chez eux hein!


----------



## Nitiel (20 Octobre 2008)

Question peut-être HS mais bon !

Les écran des macbook unibody sont-ils de même qualité que ceux du macbook air !?

merci


----------



## Macuserman (20 Octobre 2008)

Il me semble que oui, puisque eclairer aux LEDs...
De même qualité d'éclairage au moins.


----------



## Kritzkopf (20 Octobre 2008)

Je suppose que tu as une réduc membre FNAC alors... 
Peu importe ca reste la même machine mais faut juste penser à la file d'attente pour acheter, pour le sav, etc, d'autant que la fnac non seulement c'est pas la joie mais ca réspire pas l'intelligence alors bon...

(Comment ca j'aime pas la fnac?)

...Fait copin copin avec un prof sinon


----------



## Macuserman (20 Octobre 2008)

J'ai la carte oui...

Je passerais par mon APR si jamais. 
Pas par la FNAC, mais je ne compte pas avoir de problèmes...j'ai eu 3 PC, aucun problème, ya pas intérêt qu'avec un Mac...


----------



## Kritzkopf (20 Octobre 2008)

J'espère, ca serait une honte que tu ai un problème avec ton mac après tout ce temps 

Remarque tu serait capable de choisir le magasin pendant quelques mois, tu seras étudiant d'ici là *bad joke* xD

Plus sérieusement peu importe, j'ai même acheté mon ipod à la fnac, et j'ai eu aucun problèmes... 
Mais si déjà je dépense de l'argent j'aime bien avoir un lèche bottes devant moi plutôt qu'un type que me donne l'impression d'être un porte monnaie sur pattes qui passe à l'abbatoir.

J'ai résumer très rapidement mon point de vue, HS terminé, désolé


----------



## Maximouse (21 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ahh bah tout le monde a un talent caché...mais moi, je l'ai dévoilé!
> 
> Effectivement, j'ai 5% de réduction, et je ne prendrais jamais une assurance autre que l'AppleCare!
> Autrement, bah tu seras particulierement ciblé par mes saouleries!  Promis!
> ...



Tu sais que si tu indique à l'AS que tu as une carte fnac, il te font les 5% après l'envoie par fax ou par mail de la copie de ta carte


----------



## ordimans (21 Octobre 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Tu sais que si tu indique à l'AS que tu as une carte fnac, il te font les 5% après l'envoie par fax ou par mail de la copie de ta carte


Ca se cumule avec un AOC  ?


----------



## Amalcrex (21 Octobre 2008)

J'en connais un qui va flooder samedi soir moi 
En tout cas tant mieux que tu puisses "avancer" (si je peux me permettre) la date de ta commande.


----------



## Macuserman (21 Octobre 2008)

Oui, c'est sympa Amalcrex...flooder? Moi? Non! 
On peut préciser cette histoire de carte FNAC...et de remboursement 5% chez l'APR?! 
Je leur montre ma carte et ils me font une copie et me rembourse 5%?? 
---> c'est pas un Store, c'est un Premium Reseller...
Je fais un tour chez eux peut être après...


----------



## DarkDestiny (21 Octobre 2008)

J'ai un APR qui ouvre chez moi jeudi, avec 10% sur tout le magasin le jour même.....


----------



## ticus (21 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, c'est sympa Amalcrex...flooder? Moi? Non!
> On peut préciser cette histoire de carte FNAC...et de remboursement 5% chez l'APR?!
> Je leur montre ma carte et ils me font une copie et me rembourse 5%??
> ---> c'est pas un Store, c'est un Premium Reseller...
> Je fais un tour chez eux peut être après...




C'est l'histoire de la fnac et de l'apple store.... pas de l'APR ...
L'apple store accepte de faire la meme réduction que la fnac a condition de leur faxer/envoyer par mail une copie de carte fnac ou bien un devis établi par la fnac ou apparait la réduction adhérent.
Il faut cependant commander par téléphone.


----------



## divoli (21 Octobre 2008)

ticus a dit:


> C'est l'histoire de la fnac et de l'apple store.... pas de l'APR ...
> L'apple store accepte de faire la meme réduction que la fnac a condition de leur faxer/envoyer par mail une copie de carte fnac ou bien un devis établi par la fnac ou apparait la réduction adhérent.
> Il faut cependant commander par téléphone.



Voilà un bel exemple d'équité par rapport à tous les autres clients qui n'ont pas la carte Fnac. 

Alors là, franchement, chapeau à l'Applestore !


----------



## ticus (21 Octobre 2008)

sans faire de pub pour la fnac, la carte un an est a 12&#8364; et 3 ans à 30... le calcul est vite fait !


----------



## divoli (21 Octobre 2008)

Certes, mais sur le principe cela ne change rien à l'affaire...


----------



## ticus (21 Octobre 2008)

on est d'accord sur ce point, ils pourraient baisser de 5% leurs prix !


----------



## cedric198175 (21 Octobre 2008)

Vu les 1er bentch des MBP unibody et les super promo sur les MBP Alu 

il n'y a pas a réfléchir j'ai acheter la semaine dernière, une ancienne version avec 500 euro de réduc plus les 5% Fnac j'ai pris l'assurance Fnac qui change le matos contre du Neuf durant trois ans dès le premier pixel mort donc la ou un MBP Unibody m'aurai couté 2800euros avec l'assurance j'ai une machine aussi puissante pour 1800euro


----------



## §mat§ (21 Octobre 2008)

cedric198175 a dit:


> Vu les 1er bentch des MBP unibody et les super promo sur les MBP Alu
> 
> il n'y a pas a réfléchir j'ai acheter la semaine dernière, une ancienne version avec 500 euro de réduc plus les 5% Fnac j'ai pris l'assurance Fnac qui change le matos contre du Neuf durant trois ans dès le premier pixel mort donc la ou un MBP Unibody m'aurai couté 2800euros avec l'assurance j'ai une machine aussi puissante pour 1800euro



Je suppose que tu ne te bases que sur les benches sortis il y a quelques jours? Des chiffres bruts de machines testées à l'arrêt...

Les performances des MBP Unibody sont nettement en hausse vis à vis des anciens (petite amélioration proc', RAM DDR3, carte graphique bien supérieure, autonomie etc...). A l'usage, c'est réellement ce qui compte, plutôt que que quelques points grapillés sur des tests limités.


----------



## cedric198175 (21 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Je suppose que tu ne te bases que sur les benches sortis il y a quelques jours? Des chiffres bruts de machines testées à l'arrêt...
> 
> Les performances des MBP Unibody sont nettement en hausse vis à vis des anciens (petite amélioration proc', RAM DDR3, carte graphique bien supérieure, autonomie etc...). A l'usage, c'est réellement ce qui compte, plutôt que que quelques points grapillés sur des tests limités.



  Si si je parle bien de ces testes là. Si c'est pour gagner 10s sur l'application d'un filtre photoshop, je considère que payer 1000euro (après la grosse reduc)  de plus à modèle équivalent en gamme pour 5% à 10% de performance supplémentaire et surtout essuyer les plâtres d'un produit en début de vie commerciale non merci j'ai deja donné avec mon MBP Core Duo  et la carte graphique sur mac quel intérêt quand on ne fait pas de jeux tout ce qu'on lui demande ce sont les décompressions et compressions de flux vidéo HD. L'utilisation du GPU avec la CS4 étant à démontrer.


----------



## MPH (21 Octobre 2008)

cedric198175 a dit:


> Si si je parle bien de ces testes là. Si c'est pour gagner 10s sur l'application d'un filtre photoshop, je considère que payer 1000euro (après la grosse reduc) de plus à modèle équivalent en gamme pour 5% à 10% de performance supplémentaire et surtout essuyer les plâtres d'un produit en début de vie commerciale non merci j'ai deja donné avec mon MBP Core Duo  et la carte graphique sur mac quel intérêt quand on ne fait pas de jeux tout ce qu'on lui demande ce sont les décompressions et compressions de flux vidéo HD. L'utilisation du GPU avec la CS4 étant à démontrer.


 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, d'ailleurs j'ai commandé mon MBP Alu sur le site de la fnac hier soir, 1529 euros la version 2.5GHZ. Puis honettement je l'ai vu en marche à la fnac italie2 et j'ai été assez déçu du design de la machine. Après tout est une question de goût je pense. J'ai été emballé à la présentation du nouvelle MPB unibody, mais j'ai vite changer d'avis après les premier test des perfs. Dans tous les cas chacun y trouve son compte tant mieux pour les consomateurs que nous sommes


----------



## §mat§ (21 Octobre 2008)

cedric198175 a dit:


> Si si je parle bien de ces testes là. Si c'est pour gagner 10s sur l'application d'un filtre photoshop, je considère que payer 1000euro (après la grosse reduc)  de plus à modèle équivalent en gamme pour 5% à 10% de performance supplémentaire et surtout essuyer les plâtres d'un produit en début de vie commerciale non merci j'ai deja donné avec mon MBP Core Duo  et la carte graphique sur mac quel intérêt quand on ne fait pas de jeux tout ce qu'on lui demande ce sont les décompressions et compressions de flux vidéo HD. L'utilisation du GPU avec la CS4 étant à démontrer.



Dans le fond, je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi, sauf que tu n'as pris en compte qu'une petite partie de ma remarque et que par dessus, tu avances des montants totalement erronés. (Pour info: mon MBP "unibody" 2,53Ghz avec DD de 320Go à 7200trs/min m'est revenu à environ 1800, quid de la différence de 1000?).


Premièrement, personne n'essuiera de plâtres, les proc' sont maintenant des Montevina, aucun rapport avec le changement d'architecture prèvu fin 2009 avec les Nehlem (ou bien le passage il y a quelques temps vers les Core Duo). 

Concernant la carte graphique, peut-être n'en as-tu pas l'utilité mais reste que pour ceux qui travaillent la conception 3D/rendus 3D, le remplacement de la moyenne et vérolée 8600GT est tout à fait appréciable, idem pour ceux qui jouent, la gestion des formats HD etc...)

Rajouté à ça la RAM en DDR3, extrêmement utile pour limiter la latence (notamment avec les VST, avis aux musiciens) + DD de volumes plus élevés, généralisation du 7200trs/min contre un 5400 de base pour la génération précédente et voilà qui suffit à justifier un investissement à peine plus élevé (impossible d'acheter sur le Refurb tout en bénéficiant des réductions Apple etc...)


----------



## cedric198175 (21 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Dans le fond, je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi, sauf que tu n'as pris en compte qu'une petite partie de ma remarque et que par dessus, tu avances des montants totalement erronés. (Pour info: mon MBP "unibody" 2,53Ghz avec DD de 320Go à 7200trs/min m'est revenu à environ 1800, quid de la différence de 1000?).
> 
> 
> Premièrement, personne n'essuiera de plâtres, les proc' sont maintenant des Montevina, aucun rapport avec le changement d'architecture prèvu fin 2009 avec les Nehlem (ou bien le passage il y a quelques temps vers les Core Duo).
> ...



je comptais me prendre initialement la version en 2.8Ghz plus assurance avec le plug DVI et la remote donc 2800 environ contre 1820 pour le MBP Alu en 2,5Ghz avec assurance et je mentiens le gain de perf je l'estime minime. Le disque je bosse sur un externe en firewire (et il y à 2 ports sur l'ancienne version)
je ne fait que de la PAO donc le GPU je ne le solicite que peu, je connais quelque personne qui font de la 3D il sont tous sous PC.

Le prix augmente artificiellement par le design (parfait cependant) technologiquement rien de neuf et en plus Montévina coute 30% moins cher à produire que Peryn. D'ou mon choix final pour l'ancienne version avec tous ce que Apple a enlevé le 2eme fw400 et le dvi natif ...


----------



## rizoto (21 Octobre 2008)

cedric198175 a dit:


> je comptais me prendre initialement la version en 2.8Ghz plus assurance avec le plug DVI et la remote donc 2800 environ contre 1820 pour le MBP Alu en 2,5Ghz avec assurance et je mentiens le gain de perf je l'estime minime. Le disque je bosse sur un externe en firewire (et il y à 2 ports sur l'ancienne version)
> je ne fait que de la PAO donc le GPU je ne le solicite que peu, je connais quelque personne qui font de la 3D il sont tous sous PC.
> 
> Le prix augmente artificiellement par le design (parfait cependant) technologiquement rien de neuf et en plus Montévina coute 30% moins cher à produire que Peryn. D'ou mon choix final pour l'ancienne version avec tous ce que Apple a enlevé le 2eme fw400 et le dvi natif ...



Il y a une difference entre ton cas personnel et en general. Rien que la carte graphqiue est un vrai plus. Payer 1800 euros aujourd'hui pour une carte depassee, qui risque de lacher.  C'est prendre un gros risque


----------



## cedric198175 (21 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Il y a une difference entre ton cas personnel et en general. Rien que la carte graphqiue est un vrai plus. Payer 1800 euros aujourd'hui pour une carte depassee, qui risque de lacher.  C'est prendre un gros risque


 
Sauf que si cela arrive avec l'assurance fnac on me le remplace par une machine neuve et de nouvelle génération pendant trois 3ans  je n'aurai meme pas à appeler Apple pour faire partie du programme de remplacement puis cela reste un 9600m dans les nouveau MBP c pas comme si c'était une HD4870 X2 de chez Ati


----------



## rizoto (21 Octobre 2008)

cedric198175 a dit:


> Sauf que si cela arrive avec l'assurance fnac on me le remplace par une machine neuve et de nouvelle génération pendant trois 3ans  je n'aurai meme pas à appeler Apple pour faire partie du programme de remplacement puis cela reste un 9600m dans les nouveau MBP c pas comme si c'était une HD4870 X2 de chez Ati



Fait un tour sur le forum, tu vas voir ce que ca donne les garanties fnacs ... 

Quand a comparer la 9600m Gt avec une, non 2 HD4870. Ca n'a juste rien a voir :hein:. 

Si tu es content de ton achat tant mieux, Le nouveau MPB est plus puissant, son prix est loin d'être insjustifie, même s'il ne repond pas a tes besoin personnels.


----------



## cedric198175 (21 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Fait un tour sur le forum, tu vas voir ce que ca donne les garanties fnacs ...
> 
> Quand a comparer la 9600m Gt avec une, non 2 HD4870. Ca n'a juste rien a voir :hein:.
> 
> Si tu es content de ton achat tant mieux, Le nouveau MPB est plus puissant, son prix est loin d'être insjustifie, même s'il ne repond pas a tes besoin personnels.


 
Je suis pas convaincu de l'accroissement phénomal des perf sur les applis type indisgn acrobat pro , photoshop... qui tire pas trop sur le GPU. 
et le prix se justifie que dans le design pas dans les composants

Quand à l'assurance de la fnac c'est remplacement par produit neuf c'est contractuel  après si il refuse d'appliquer les termes du contrat il suffit de leur coller sous le nez le contrat


----------



## Macuserman (21 Octobre 2008)

L'heure est grave...
Que pensez-vous d'un MacBook Pro 2.5Ghz 17" en 160Go HDD et 8600 M GT 256Mb...
Est ce une bonne alternative à une interminable attente (2-4semaines) pour les nouveaux MacBook Pro...15"...
Oui, je sais...quelle pirouette celui-là...

Prix: 1699...
Quelle série, quelle année, quelles performances (sincèrement) achat dès Samedi normalement...


----------



## divoli (21 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> L'heure est grave...
> Que pensez-vous d'un MacBook Pro 2.5Ghz 17" en 160Go HDD et 8600 M GT 256Mb...
> Est ce une bonne alternative à une interminable attente (2-4semaines) pour les nouveaux MacBook Pro...15"...
> Oui, je sais...quelle pirouette celui-là...
> ...



:mouais:

Qu'est-ce que tu nous fais, là ? 

Tu nous as cassé les c*uilles durant plus de 6 mois dans l'attente de ces nouveaux MBP, et maintenant tu n'es plus capable d'attendre quelques semaines, pour un ordinateur qui devrait t'accompagner quelques années ?

En plus, tu devais le commander en novembre...

Tu ne sais vraiment pas ce que tu veux, et ce n'est pas nous qui allons te le dire.

Tu me laisses sans voix, là...


----------



## Nitiel (21 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> L'heure est grave...
> Que pensez-vous d'un MacBook Pro 2.5Ghz 17" en 160Go HDD et 8600 M GT 256Mb...
> Est ce une bonne alternative à une interminable attente (2-4semaines) pour les nouveaux MacBook Pro...15"...
> Oui, je sais...quelle pirouette celui-là...
> ...


 
Attend les prochains, ils seront mieux !  Et mainteant tu prends un vieux :mouais:


----------



## kevinh44fr (21 Octobre 2008)

Les MBP à venir mette maxi 2 semaines.
Je peux te le dire car j'ai commander le 15 et Apple me dit que je le recevrais au plus tard le 30 (il a été expédié hier)


----------



## Macuserman (21 Octobre 2008)

kevinh44fr a dit:


> Les MBP à venir mette maxi 2 semaines.
> Je peux te le dire car j'ai commander le 15 et Apple me dit que je le recevrais au plus tard le 30 (il a été expédié hier)


D'accord, merci, mais la FNAC ne le recevra pas avant 5 semaines (et maintenant, mon fixe me gave), Saturn ne les aura pas avant 2 mois...

Je n'achète pas sur le Store, et l'histoire de la copie de la carte FNAC sors du chapeau d'un APR m'a-t-on dit! 

Ma vraie question est: quelle différence entre un 15.4" 2.4Ghz late 2008 et un MacBook Pro 17", 2.5Ghz, 160Go HDD avec 2Go de RAM...? 

Je sais, je sais, je suis un indéci chiant!  Mais je pense que c'est tout réfléchi, c'est ma station principale, et je le promène qu'une fois par semaine, et encore... de plus, 15" en venant d'un 22", c'est petit...

J'ai trouvé ma série...
http://blog.developpez.com/mac?title=apple_met_a_jour_ses_macbook_pro
(MacBook Pro 3° colonne, 1° tableau traitant des MacBook Pro!).
Série à problèmes? Processeur bon?


----------



## Sup (21 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas vouloir commander sur l'apple store? De plus si tu veux un macbook pro essai au moins de prendre un penryn tu sera déjà un peu moins perdant.
Je te connais pas très bien mais combien de temps d'attente au fait pour finalement prendre un ancien modèle?
Et aussi tu peux prendre un mbp 15pouce et le bancher sur ton écran 22!
Enfin moi j'dis ca j'dis rien


----------



## Macuserman (21 Octobre 2008)

Sup a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas vouloir commander sur l'apple store? De plus si tu veux un macbook pro essai au moins de prendre un penryn tu sera déjà un peu moins perdant.
> Je te connais pas très bien mais combien de temps d'attente au fait pour finalement prendre un ancien modèle?
> Et aussi tu peux prendre un mbp 15pouce et le bancher sur ton écran 22!
> Enfin moi j'dis ca j'dis rien



Le 22" vire de chez moi! 
Penryn TROP cher, je peux pas...
Attente; environ 2 ans maintenant! 

Je voudrais vraiment savoir quelles sont les différences essentielles de perfs ou d'autres trucs qu'il faut voir pour acheter ce 17".

Maintenant, yen a marre d'attendre...la FNAC est "en discussion", et sur le Store, j'ai pas de réduc'. 
Un 17"...
Imaginons que je l'achète Samedi 25!?
*Je peux installer Léopard !?
*Le trackpad n'est apparemment pas Multi-Touch (juste scroll à 2 doigts), Leopard fait-il quelque chose de ce côté?
*Du 65nm est-il handicapant!? A part la chauffe.
*Y-a-t il un problème quelconque, en rapport avec ce modèle, pour pouvoir par la suite, acheter Snow Leopard une fois sorti!?
*Puis-je m'attendre à une grosse différence de perfs par rapport aux anciens et nouveaux MacBook Pro!?

Merci!


----------



## divoli (21 Octobre 2008)

Mais tu comptes l'acheter où, ce 17" ?


----------



## Nitiel (21 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le 22" vire de chez moi!
> Penryn TROP cher, je peux pas...
> Attente; environ 2 ans maintenant!
> 
> ...


 
Macuserman pourquoi avoir attendu la mise à jours alors ? Sachant que le temps d'attende était devinable à lavance pour le store, mais pourquoi tu ne veux pas le commander sur le store ?


----------



## Sup (21 Octobre 2008)

Le premier macbook pro sur l'apple store est a 1799 euro, es tu a 99euro près?


----------



## Pharrell59 (21 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je souhaite switcher mais j'hésite encore entre le MB et le MBP (surtout depuis la keynote). 
Au vue de l'investissement que représente pour moi l'achat d'un Mac, j'aimerai ne pas me louper et choisir celui qui correspondra au mieux à mon utilisation.
Qui est Internet, Mail, MSN, bureautique (léger), écoute de Mp3, Film et jeux (Warcraft III, Football Manager et bientôt Starcraft II). Au final rien de bien méchant. De plus, j'envisage d'utiliser Time Machine via DD externe.

Quel serait à votre avis le Mac (et la config) le plus approprié ?

Merci par avance


----------



## Macuserman (21 Octobre 2008)

Sup a dit:


> Le premier macbook pro sur l'apple store est a 1799 euro, es tu a 99euro près?



Oui, dans ce cas-ci, oui, car j'ai mes enceintes à acheter, et surtout, j'ai peur depuis tous temps de la petitesse du 15", même s'il m'était venu récemment à l'idée que celui-ci pourrait être connecté à un externe...

Achat du MacBook Pro à Saturn! 

Nitiel; parce que aucun 17" n'était autant dégraissé!


----------



## Sup (21 Octobre 2008)

Le macbook suffit amplement vu l'utilisation que tu compte en faire, prend le haut de gamme si tu veux te faire plaisir, mais sinon j'pense que la config de base suffit en fait!


----------



## Pharrell59 (21 Octobre 2008)

ok merci pour ta réponse. Les perf graphiques suffiront donc à faire tourner Sarcraft 2 correctement selon toi ?
En l'absence de port dvi sur le MB, comment puis je le relier à une tv LCD.?Avec mon pc portable actuel j'utilise le cable DVI/HDMI


----------



## §mat§ (21 Octobre 2008)

Tout ça pour prendre un MacBook Pro d'il y a un an et demi...

Très franchement, à 1700 et vu ses caractéristiques ce n'est pas une bonne affaire. 
Pourquoi ne pas prendre un Penryn 15" performant + un écran externe si besoin (bien que tu t'habitueras vite aux 15").

A titre indicatif, mon MBP "unibody" 2,53Ghz m'est revenu à environ 1800 et il est largement au dessus du 17" d'il y a deux générations... A mon sens, ce n'est pas judicieux de le prendre, à toi de voir mais il risque de ne pas tenir le coup bien longtemps, notamment avec l'arrivée de SL et des applis qui viendront avec.


----------



## Sup (21 Octobre 2008)

difficile a dire stracraft 2 n'est a ma connaissance pas sorti...
sinon pour brancher a ta télé mini display vers dvi ou mini display vers vga, regarde au dos de ta télé ce que tu a comme ports de disponibles.


(HS: comment on met des signatures automatiques?)


----------



## Macuserman (21 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Tout ça pour prendre un MacBook Pro d'il y a un an et demi...


Bah oui, mais qu'est-ce que ça peut faire finalement !?
J'ai mis un certain temps, c'est tout...




> Très franchement, à 1700 et vu ses caractéristiques ce n'est pas une bonne affaire.
> Pourquoi ne pas prendre un Penryn 15" performant + un écran externe si besoin (bien que tu t'habitueras vite aux 15").


Quels sont les caractéristiques que tu trouves "faiblardes"! 
Le HDD? Ok, je le change chez mon APR pour 90 environ.
La RAM? Je peux mettre du 2*2Go, c'est pas cher! 



> A titre indicatif, mon MBP "unibody" 2,53Ghz m'est revenu à environ 1800 et il est largement au dessus du 17" d'il y a deux générations... A mon sens, ce n'est pas judicieux de le prendre, à toi de voir mais il risque de ne pas tenir le coup bien longtemps, notamment avec l'arrivée de SL et des applis qui viendront avec.



Pourquoi Snow Leopard devrait-il changer la donne en quoi que ce soit!?
C'est une de mes questions, et j'aimerais savoir si le fait que je possèderais alors 4Mo de cache, un double coeur et une carte graphique très appréciable entrave le bon fonctionnement de 10.6!


----------



## Sup (21 Octobre 2008)

nan mais sérieux: 1700euro: ordi qui a 1 an et demi
                            1799euro: ordi fraichement refresh

Enfin j'sais pas, moi ça m'embêterais de mettre 1700euro dans un ordinateur si ancien. tu le toucherais  allez on va dire 2 centaines d'euro en moins mon discours serait peut être quelque peu différent mais la les prix sont trop proches du "neuf".


----------



## Nitiel (21 Octobre 2008)

Sup a dit:


> nan mais sérieux: 1700euro: ordi qui a 1 an et demi
> 1799euro: ordi fraichement refresh
> 
> Enfin j'sais pas, moi ça m'embêterais de mettre 1700euro dans un ordinateur si ancien. tu le toucherais allez on va dire 2 centaines d'euro en moins mon discourt serait peut être quelque peu différent mais la les prix sont trop proches du "neuf".


 
IL doit aimer gaspiller son argent ! Parce que sur le store rien que le premier macbook pro et à 1799&#8364; et près pour snow léopard grâce a c'est carte graphique et lui il veut un truc qui a deux au même prix ! En plus 15 pouces tu m&#8217;excuse c&#8217;est normal pour un portable ni petit, ni géant ! 

PS : De mon avis personnelle 15pouces pour c'est grand, 13 pouces c'est la bonne taille.

*DSL pour faute*


----------



## §mat§ (21 Octobre 2008)

Est-ce que la dalle de ton ancien MBP est rétro-éclairée par LED? 
Après, la RAM est à 667Mhz, ce qui est très faible, 2Go de DDR2, limité à 4Go, bof, la DDR3 tend à devenir le standard. Le HDD, comme tu l'as remarqué. La carte graphique moyenne...

L'arrivée de SL va sans doute changer la façon de gérer les coeurs, les applis vont en profiter, devenir plus optimisées mais également plus gourmandes, pas seulement niveau processeur.

Enfin, bon, la config' suffira certainement à ton usage (sauf les jeux en résolution native) mais je doute qu'elle vaille le cout.


----------



## Macuserman (21 Octobre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Est-ce que la dalle de ton ancien MBP est rétro-éclairée par LED?
> Après, la RAM est à 667Mhz, ce qui est très faible, 2Go de DDR2, limité à 4Go, bof, la DDR3 tend à devenir le standard. Le HDD, comme tu l'as remarqué. La carte graphique moyenne...
> 
> L'arrivée de SL va sans doute changer la façon de gérer les coeurs, les applis vont en profiter, devenir plus optimisées mais également plus gourmandes, pas seulement niveau processeur.
> ...



MacBook Pro rétro-éclairé LED, mais à confirmer...puisque 1920*1200...
La RAM...bah écoute, si tu as un temps soit peu regarder les tests, tu verrais que la RAM; bah ça a pas changé grand chose hein...
4Go, à qui celà ne suffit pas à part aux infos graphes et aux pros du logiciel...?
Le HDD peut être changé, mais 160Go, en toute honnêteté, ça me suffit! 

Le 17" que j'ai l'intention de prendre n'est-il pas "apte" à prendre en charge SL?
Et puis, à mon avis, les applis vont faire une cure, puisque plus de PPC pris en charge..
Très bonne remarque, ordi suffisant à vur d'oeil à mon usage! 

Juste une précision, que vous me dites "ahh c'est dommage, après tout ce temps à espérer et à spéculer, tu prends un 17" d'il y a un an...", d'accord, mais que certains disent "Ohh tu gaspilles, si ça te plaît tant mieux! " Là, ces commentaires, vous vous les gardez (Nitiel, oui tu es dans le lot!)...Merci d'avance...

J'ai l'impression que je suis entrain de m'énerver :rose:, mais ceux qui ne sont pas visés ne s'indignent pas; ça m'arrive...


----------



## Sup (21 Octobre 2008)

Sinon a ta place je me poserais aussi la question de la revente. Dans trois ans tu veux changer: combien tu revend ton 17pouces acheté 1700 et combien tu revend le nouveau acheté 1799? A mon avis y'aura plus de 100 euro d'écart.


----------



## Macuserman (21 Octobre 2008)

Ohh bah ça c'est réglé, ce sont mes parents qui reprenne tout...à chaque fois! 

Mais si quelqu'un n'aurait-il qu'un lien pour me donner une petite réponse à ma question:
"Quelle différence de perfs entre MacBook Pro 15.4" late 2008 et MacBook Pro 17" ?" 

Ce serait cool!  thanx


----------



## Sup (21 Octobre 2008)

tu fera quoi avec exactement?


----------



## Mr Why (21 Octobre 2008)

Le choix de la taille de l'ecran est essentiel, en decoule le confort d'utilisation goblale(c'est a dire l'utilisation a proprement parlé et son transport).Dans ce domaine , il n'y a pas de mieux, tout dépend de chaque utilisation Et de chaque utilisateur(donc tres  difficile de repondre pour quelqu'un d'autre).

Au passage, je trouve réellement dommage le manque de souplesse au niveau de la configuration chez apple. On ne peut pas dissocier la taille de l'écran de la puissance de la machine(et donc son prix). c'est la que tout se complique.

c'est difficilement comparable des 15 et 17 vu les prix de chacun d'eux.

*Personnellement*, je ne suis pas partisan du 17 mais plutot de 13 ou 15 pour le deplacement avec un grand  ecran dans le lieu principal, pour béneficier de portage aisé et un confort maison optimun.(Apres si t'es un "sdf" c'est toi qui voit)

Coté performence je ne pense pas qu'il est une véritable revolution (les plus grands ecarts seront surement coté graphique), les anciens ne sont pas obselete du tout. 
Personnellement, je ne resume pas un portable à une fiche technique de puissance.(ceci étant les anciens MBP sont vraiment bien aboutis)


----------



## Nitiel (21 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> MacBook Pro rétro-éclairé LED, mais à confirmer...puisque 1920*1200...
> La RAM...bah écoute, si tu as un temps soit peu regarder les tests, tu verrais que la RAM; bah ça a pas changé grand chose hein...
> 4Go, à qui celà ne suffit pas à part aux infos graphes et aux pros du logiciel...?
> Le HDD peut être changé, mais 160Go, en toute honnêteté, ça me suffit!
> ...


 


Tu le regretteras, tu verras ! Un macbook pro late 2008 à une coque solide ce qui n'est pas le cas des macbook pro d'avant, après niveau processeur il consomme et chauffe moins et en plus il incorpore les instructions SSE4 après la carte graphique est plus puissante et en plus il en a deux donc tu gagne en autonomie et en performance avec Snow léopard, il y a plein de truc comme ca qui change en mieux le mac

Après c'est à toi de voir


----------



## kevinh44fr (21 Octobre 2008)

Perso, même à 1700 euros, je le trouve cher le 17 pouces.
Niveau carte graphique, ce sera largement moins performant.
Le multi-touch est plus marqué avec le late 2008.
DDR3 c'est mieux que DDR2 peu importe les tests.
Niveau écran, je pense qu'Apple a changer pour les rendre brillants et meilleurs.

Mais si tu veux un 17", oui c'est le bon choix.


----------



## Macuserman (21 Octobre 2008)

Oui, d'accord, je vois...
Merci Monsieur Pourquoi! 

Nitiel; eh bah voilà, c'est tellement mieux comme ça tu sais, c'est plus agréable et tout! 
Donc le 17" n'est pas du tout obsolète...et puis c'est vrai que j'aurais une préférence pour le 17".
Même si l'attente ne justifie pas tout, ça joue quand même...

Ils leur en restent deux chez Saturn...c'est bon, j'en prends un...si et seulement si je suis assuré de la possibilité de faire tourner SL! 
Chose assurée!
Graphicalement parlant, je ne joue pas, je veux faire HEC ou Science-Pô d'ici deux ans, ça ira! 

Des comments en plus sur les perfs? 

Merci en tous cas! 
A tous, évidemment.

Je vais encore réfléchir...


----------



## rizoto (21 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> MacBook Pro rétro-éclairé LED, mais à confirmer...puisque 1920*1200...
> La RAM...bah écoute, si tu as un temps soit peu regarder les tests, tu verrais que la RAM; bah ça a pas changé grand chose hein...
> 4Go, à qui celà ne suffit pas à part aux infos graphes et aux pros du logiciel...?
> Le HDD peut être changé, mais 160Go, en toute honnêteté, ça me suffit!
> ...



Tu bluffes, pas possible. TOUT CA pour CA ....
      chargeur vide 

Bon moi, l'APR a chié ma commande, quand je suis allé chez eux, je leur ai demandé si il fallait laisser un accompte, on m'a repondu non. aujourd'hui on m'appelle pour me demander d'en deposer un. :sleep: J'étais prêt a payer un peu plus, pour faire bosser un peu les APR. mais là c'est raté. 

donc achat mbp 2.53 + ipod par telephone


----------



## Kritzkopf (21 Octobre 2008)

Moi qui pensais faire des blagues mais non... il l'as fait... 


Je sais pas trop quoi te conseiller si ce n'est qu'il faut se décider un jour et que tu ferais mieux de prendre un de février pour moins cher qui malgré tout le mal qu'on en dit ne se brise pas quand on le prend en main, ne ralenti pas, et très performant, euh... faut que j'en rajoute?

Enfin faut arrêter, la nouvelle Gen n'as rien de révolutionnaire, et c'est pas d'une gen a l'autre que ca peux se faire. La ram DDR3, bah c'est fantastique il se trouve que j'ai jamais eu de ralentissement en travaillant sur 50Go de vidéos dans Imovie...

m'enfin, j'imagine que c'est l'effet de mode tout ca


----------



## rizoto (21 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Moi qui pensais faire des blagues mais non... il l'as fait...
> 
> 
> Je sais pas trop quoi te conseiller si ce n'est qu'il faut se décider un jour et que tu ferais mieux de prendre un de février pour moins cher qui malgré tout le mal qu'on en dit ne se brise pas quand on le prend en main, ne ralenti pas, et très performant, euh... faut que j'en rajoute?
> ...



Un conseil Macuserman, ATTEND les nouveaux 17"


----------



## Kritzkopf (21 Octobre 2008)

Bah il fait ce qu'il veut je disais juste mon avis maintenant bon, il indique le sens du vent, il est pratique, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire


----------



## Mr Why (21 Octobre 2008)

Si tu achetes un ancien MBP, je te conseille vivement d'acheter une des dernières rev (pas trop usé, et de performence tres proche des nouveaux). Il devrait avoir pas mal d'offres actuellement avec la sortie des nouveaux modeles.

Dans un sens ca me rassure de n'etre pas le seul a me casser la tete a ce point pour l'achat de mon portable.


----------



## Macuserman (21 Octobre 2008)

Pfff...c'est un vrai casse-tête...
Le trackpad n'assure de "Multi-touch" que pour les défilements verticaux et horizontaux...
Les performances ne doivent pas être très éloignées...même si on est passés sous Montevina.

Enfin, non seulement je me casse la tête, je vous casse la tête, et je suis indéci...

Rhhooo faut que Samedi je me décide, mais a priori, c'est le 17"...


----------



## rizoto (21 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pfff...c'est un vrai casse-tête...
> Le trackpad n'assure de "Multi-touch" que pour les défilements verticaux et horizontaux...
> Les performances ne doivent pas être très éloignées...même si on est passés sous Montevina.
> 
> ...



Tu vas le payer combien ton 17" 2500 euros? 

Tu vas rester dans les annales ...


----------



## Mr Why (21 Octobre 2008)

Coté performance pure(hormi graphique en tout cas), les deux générations sont assez proches.(Je ne me suis pas interessé mais apparement y a du bruit sur la 8600 des anciens MBP)
Reste le coté design et la taille, et donc l'ergonomie et le plaisir d'utilisation.
C'est tres subjectif cela;on attache de l'importance ou pas, on aime ou aime pas. Voici quelques points à evaluer(liste non exhautive):
-le design general(esthetique pure)
-Trackpad(utilisation d'une souris?)
-fermeture
-clavier
-ecran
-solidité
etc etc
tout cela en prenant compte qu'un des deux modèles ne sont pas encore vraiment testé.
Je te conseille vivement de te faire ton propose avis en vrai en allant voir les nouveaux(pour l'ecran etc).

Personnellement, j'etais tres sceptique sur les nouveaux modeles... jusqu'a ce que je les ai vu en vrai.
J'avoue que c'est un casse tete pour les gens voulant des 17".


----------



## ordimans (21 Octobre 2008)

J'ai pris la carte Fnac 3 ans il y a peu de temps, avec le tarif étudiant 22e

J'aimerais savoir si c'est cumulable avec la réduction des 15% AOC ?

Si oui bah j'aimerais les réclamer


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

Rizioto: 1699...

Oui, merci Mr Why!!
J'adore les 2 designs, le "click" du nouveau ne me plaît pas dutout, l'écran est superbe, celui du 17" aussi...si la CG crame, Apple prend en charge.
Le clavier; sur mon 17", j'ai la touche pomme...
Et le minitel et l'ancien me plaisent...

Ahhlalala...je ne sais pas...


----------



## Mr Why (22 Octobre 2008)

tu dois forcement avoir une preference sur les deux modeles sur le design(performances identiques).
Nouveau Macbook en 17" surement? (qui tournerait vers 2500&#8364; et plus. Pret a faire l'effort de ce prix. Si non, oublie de suite cette option d'attente, a durée indeterminée en plus).
(Mon frere est exatement dans le cas que toi. impossible de trancher).
Voici deux questions dont la reponse te permettont de choisir(tu dois deja te les poser sans pouvoir y repondre):
-le 15" te conviendrait (en tout confort)?(ecran externe?)
-Si le 15" te convient, frustré seras-tu si tu n'as pas le nouveau modele?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

Juste: le 17" est à 1699 au lieu de 2799 anciennement, mais ça veut peut être rien dire...

Le 15" me conviendrait vraiment bien, mais encore une fois, en cours de bio, j'utilise un Dell 15", c'est chiant...
Donc oui, me convient, mais je n'ai aucune envie de devoir lui ajouter un externe...

Enfin: oui, d'un coté je serais un peu frustré mais d'un autre côté, je peux toujours lui donner un coup de fouet en changeant RAM et HDD...

Pour l'instant, les reactions de certains amis se résument à: "Pour 10, prends le 17", en plus il est tout neuf"...


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Rizioto: 1699...
> 
> Oui, merci Mr Why!!
> J'adore les 2 designs, le "click" du nouveau ne me plaît pas dutout, l'écran est superbe, celui du 17" aussi...si la CG crame, Apple prend en charge.
> ...



a ce prix, je comprend que tu reflechisses :rateau:. Par contre je trouve que 17" ca fait gros pour un portable... je suppose que tu ne vas pas le deplacer tous les jours. Pourquoi ne pas prendre un imac dans ce cas?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> a ce prix, je comprend que tu reflechisses :rateau:. Par contre je trouve que 17" ca fait gros pour un portable... je suppose que tu ne vas pas le deplacer tous les jours. Pourquoi ne pas prendre un imac dans ce cas?



Bah oui, c'est clair, 1699, même pour un "simili" vieux modèle...ça donne à réfléchir.
Non, une fois par semaine, et si non, 0 fois par semaine! 

Pourquoi pas un iMac? J'y ai évidemment pensé, sauf que pour regarder Bones, tranquille dans mon lit...

J'aimerais vraiment savoir, en fait, si je n'aurais pas trop de décalage de performances...et s'il peut, par exemple, "RAMER"...


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bah oui, c'est clair, 1699, même pour un "simili" vieux modèle...ça donne à réfléchir.
> Non, une fois par semaine, et si non, 0 fois par semaine!
> 
> Pourquoi pas un iMac? J'y ai évidemment pensé, sauf que pour regarder Bones, tranquille dans mon lit...
> ...



de decalage par rapport a quoi? 
De toute maniere pour ce que tu vas en faire, je doute vraiment qu'il tourne a fond.


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bah oui, c'est clair, 1699&#8364;, même pour un "simili" vieux modèle...ça donne à réfléchir.
> Non, une fois par semaine, et si non, 0 fois par semaine!
> 
> Pourquoi pas un iMac? J'y ai évidemment pensé, sauf que pour regarder Bones, tranquille dans mon lit...
> ...



Je pensais que la plateforme Montevina apporterait bien plus en terme de performances que la plateforme Santa-Rosa. Les premiers tests démontrent que c'est faux; le gain est quasiment nul.

Je pensais que la DDR3 allait apporter un gain au niveau de l'autonomie. Et en fait, les nouveaux portables auraient d'après les premiers tests effectués une autonomie légèrement réduite par rapport aux précédents.

Ensuite, SL apportera une optimisation de MacOS X pour l'architecture Intel 64 bit, c'est-à-dire concernant les MBP (puisque l'on parle de cette gamme) sortis depuis la révision d'octobre 2006. 
Le modèle dont tu parles date de 2008, je ne vois pas pourquoi il risquerait de "râmer" (même avec de la DDR2), cela n'est pas justifié.


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ensuite, SL apportera une optimisation de MacOS X pour l'architecture Intel 64 bit, c'est-à-dire concernant les MBP (puisque l'on parle de cette gamme) sortis depuis la révision d'octobre 2006.
> Le modèle dont tu parles date de 2008, je ne vois pas pourquoi il risquerait de "râmer" (même avec de la DDR2), cela n'est pas justifié.



Merci beaucoup tous les deux, réponses aux questions très importantes pour moi.
Donc, je peux y aller, sans bénéficier de la dernière, toute dernière MàJ, je peux prendre les yeux fermés!?

Disons que le modèle d'expo mettait un petit temps de chargement pour des trucs simples...comme les préférences systèmes ou même iTunes que j'ai trouvé un peu long à charger par rapport aux 15" early 2008...

En gros, c'est le prix du 17" vendu complètement neuf à 1699 au lieu de 2799 qui me fait de l'oeil...et puis pour le HDD, pour un portable, j'ai pas besoin de stockage de masse!  

Si vous avez d'autres informations concernant le processeur, un problème particulier de la série (mars 2008 apparemment), je suis preneur! 
Merci.


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Disons que le modèle d'expo mettait un petit temps de chargement pour des trucs simples...comme les préférences systèmes ou même iTunes que j'ai trouvé un peu long à charger par rapport aux 15" early 2008...



Ben si tu l'achètes, je te conseille de tout réinstaller au propre.



Macuserman a dit:


> Si vous avez d'autres informations concernant le processeur, un problème particulier de la série (mars 2008 apparemment), je suis preneur!
> Merci.



Mars 2008 ? Tu es sûr de ça, parce que:


Macuserman a dit:


> un MacBook Pro 17", 2.5Ghz, 160Go HDD avec 2Go de RAM...?


 Juste la taille du DD me fait penser à un Santa-Rosa Merom (et non pas un Penryn). Il faudrait vérifier dans Informations Système (si l'ID de la machine est 3,1---> Merom, si 4,1 ---> Penryn). Et en supposant que ce ne soit pas un modèle encore plus ancien.

Sinon, à part le doute que l'on peut avoir concernant la GC 8600M, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de problème particulier.


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben si tu l'achètes, je te conseille de tout réinstaller au propre.
> 
> Mars 2008 ? Tu es sûr de ça, parce que:
> 
> ...



Le modèle d'expo n'est pas vendu, il y a encore Mac dans leurs carton! 

Mars 2008, apparemment oui:
http://guide.caloga.com/pageprod.php?IdProd=S4641400&uid=7ahj8vged328d76aa&lf=1&af=1.0.79
Et ça aussi:
http://www.priceminister.com/offer/...---17-Ordinateur-portable.html?t=1544040#info

Ahhh cool, j'ai la Remote incluse! 

Et n'est-il pas vrai que seules les séries de Mai à Septembre 2008 (8600M GT) ont été touchées?!


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Et ça aussi:
> http://www.priceminister.com/offer/...---17-Ordinateur-portable.html?t=1544040#info
> 
> Ahhh cool, j'ai la Remote incluse!



Avec un DD de 160 Go, Tiger et la remote incluse, cela ne peut donc pas être un Penryn, c'est un modèle plus ancien.

Bon, je vais arrêter de te conseiller, ou plutôt je vais te donner un ultime conseil (parce qu'avec toi, je sens que l'on est parti pour se taper 650 posts sur ton indécision, et ça finit par gaver un peu).

---> Tu fais ce que tu avais prévu de longue date et confirmé à maintes reprises: tu vas à la Fnac ou chez ton APR, voire sur l'Applestore, et tu commandes ce nouveau MBP 15" (quitte à attendre la commande quelques semaines, ce n'est pas la mort).
A moins que le trackpad ne te plaise vraiment pas (mais je pense que c'est surtout une question d'habitude).
A moins que l'écran te paraisse trop brillant (mais tu n'est ni infographiste ni photographe, que je saches).

Bonne continuation.


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Conseil... Bonne continuation.



Merci!


Vous savez quoi, je vais acheter le MacBook Pro, et samedi ou plus tard...je vous enverrais les photos...

Comme ça, je ne fais plus "chier" personne! 
Et une fois que tout sera réglé, on va pouvoir vraiment discuter sur quoi faire, comment etc...

Là on va arriver à 650 réponses! 

A + tout le monde!


----------



## Mr Why (22 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le 15" me conviendrait vraiment bien, mais encore une fois, en cours de bio, j'utilise un Dell 15", c'est chiant...
> Donc oui, me convient, mais je n'ai aucune envie de devoir lui ajouter un externe...



te voiles-tu la face?
Je ne veux pas t'embêter mais ta réponse dit l"oui mais non"("15" me convient"  et "15" c'est chiant"). Si tu pense sincèrement que 15" c'est chiant, n'achète pas de 15. Passé  qq temps, l'euphorie des nouveaux modeles tombera et seul le confort d'utilisation compte(et la taille de l'écran est essentiel, le reste etant de bonne facture meme sur l'ancien modèle).
Réfléchis bien à cela.



Macuserman a dit:


> Pour l'instant, les reactions de certains amis se résument à: "Pour 10&#8364;, prends le 17", en plus il est tout neuf"...



Comme si entre un Macbook Unibody et un Ancien MBP 15", il faut prendre forcement le Macbook.... ce choix n'a rien d'évident.(évidement l'argumentaire va être différent, mais la taille de l'ecran n'est pas le genre de détail avec lequel on s'accomode.)

Puisque tu insiste sur le coté performance, comme l'a souligné Divoli, jours  après jours , les tests dévoilent des écarts faibles entre les deux modèles(même graphiquement).

Je suis d'accord avec divoli qu'il vaut mieux suivre son plan (murement réfléchi) mais j'ai cru comprendre que son plan n'existe pas(nouveau MBP 17).
Je pense que tu sais tout ce qu'il faut savoir et la decision ne tiens qu'à toi.(tout comme moi.... je pense avoir trouvé une solution le pile ou face xD)


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2008)

Mr Why a dit:


> Enfin, puisque tu insiste sur le coté performance, comme l'a souligné Divoli, jours  après jours , les tests ont dévoile des écarts faibles entre les deux modèles(même graphiquement).



Je me base sur les tests qui apparaissent peu à peu, et qui sont parfois un peu contradictoires. Par exemple, celui-ci tend à dire un peu le contraire concernant les écarts entre les différents modèles, qui ne seraient pas si faibles (je viens seulement d'en prendre connaissance).

En fait, ce que je conseille toujours aux gens, c'est de ne jamais se précipiter sur un tout nouveau modèle, d'attendre quelques semaines afin d'avoir tout les tests et les témoignages en main.

Seulement les gens sont souvent assez impulsifs dans leurs achats...


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Avec un DD de 160 Go, Tiger et la remote incluse, cela ne peut donc pas être un Penryn, c'est un modèle plus ancien.
> 
> Bon, je vais arrêter de te conseiller, ou plutôt je vais te donner un ultime conseil (parce qu'avec toi, je sens que l'on est parti pour se taper 650 posts sur ton indécision, et ça finit par gaver un peu).
> 
> ...



Rien a ajouter, (enfait si) Macuserman, t'as attendu ces nouveaux macbook pro pendant assez longtemps. Tu te dois dans acheter un 

De mon cote, j'ai fait un virement vers mon compte suedois. va falloir être patient...

Par contre je suis un peu decu des perfs de la 9600 gt sous Osx. la faute a des drivers pourris???


----------



## DarkDestiny (22 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je me base sur les tests qui apparaissent peu à peu, et qui sont parfois un peu contradictoires. Par exemple, celui-ci tend à dire un peu le contraire concernant les écarts entre les différents modèles, qui ne seraient pas si faibles (je viens seulement d'en prendre connaissance).


 
Test un peu bête.....Comparer le haut de gamme des MacBook Pro last 2008 à l'entrée de gamme  Early 2008 c'est forcément plus rapide.

Les perfs de la CG par contre je me fais pas de soucis.....


----------



## Mr Why (22 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le 15" me conviendrait vraiment bien, mais encore une fois, en cours de bio, j'utilise un Dell 15", c'est chiant...
> Donc oui, me convient, mais je n'ai aucune envie de devoir lui ajouter un externe...



te voiles-tu la face?
Je ne veux pas t'embêter mais ta réponse dit l"oui mais non"("15" me convient"  et "15" c'est chiant"). Si tu pense sincèrement que 15" c'est chiant, n'achète pas de 15. Passé  qq temps, l'euphorie des nouveaux modeles tomberont et seul le confort d'utilisation compte(et la taille de l'écran est essentiel, le reste etant de bonne facture meme sur l'ancien modèle).
Réfléchis bien à cela.



Macuserman a dit:


> Pour l'instant, les reactions de certains amis se résument à: "Pour 10&#8364;, prends le 17", en plus il est tout neuf"...



Comme si entre un Macbook Unibody et un Ancien MBP 15", il faut prendre forcement le Macbook.... ce choix n'a rien d'évident.(évidement l'argumentaire va être différent, mais la taille de l'ecran n'est pas le genre de détail avec lequel on s'accomode.)


Enfin, puisque tu insiste sur le coté performance, comme l'a souligné Divoli, jours  après jours , les tests dévoilent des écarts faibles entre les deux modèles(même graphiquement).

Remarque: oublie l'argument du delai de reception pour choisir


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Test un peu bête.....Comparer le haut de gamme des MacBook Pro last 2008 à l'entrée de gamme  Early 2008 c'est forcément plus rapide.
> 
> Les perfs de la CG par contre je me fais pas de soucis.....



Le test compare également les deux modèles late 2008 et early 2008, tous les deux cadencés à 2,4 GHz (mais donc avec des plateformes processeurs différentes)... 
Mais bon, entre ces deux modèles là (à 2,4 GHz), les gains en performances n'ont pas l'air d'être faramineux.

On dit "late", pas "last".


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

OK, merci à tous!

J'ai oublié l'argument de l'attente...
Mais reste que l'idéal serait de l'avoir au tout début de ces vacances scolaires-ci (dès le 25...).
Donc je vais logiquement privilégié le confort d'utilisation, c'est à dire le 17", en toutes vraisemblances.
Je trouve que même pour travailler avec un logiciels tels que Protéines ou SequançageARNm c'est un peu petit...

Ecarts faibles? Bon, tant mieux...

Merci à tous, et puis si il n'y a plus de 17", bah vous savez ce que choisirais hein...


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, merci à tous!
> 
> J'ai oublié l'argument de l'attente...


No comment


Macuserman a dit:


> Mais reste que l'idéal serait de l'avoir au tout début de ces vacances scolaires-ci (dès le 25...).
> Donc je vais logiquement privilégié le confort d'utilisation, c'est à dire le 17", en toutes vraisemblances.
> Je trouve que même pour travailler avec un logiciels tels que Protéines ou SequançageARNm c'est un peu petit...



c'est pas comme si tu allais bosser avec ces logiciels 8 heures par jour.

je trouve les 17" trop grands pour être facilement transportable (deja le 15" c'est limite).
C'est bien pour faire des presentations a des clients sinon, l'interêt me parait un peu limite. 

Donc ok , il faut tenir compte du confort d'utilisation (le 15" est loin d'être mauvais d'ailleurs). tu auras probablement envie de regarderun film chez la copine, le prendre en cours, aller faire une petite lan, etc...


----------



## Mr Why (22 Octobre 2008)

le gain devrait etre (comme  toutes les generations) grosso modo 15% (et encore ....).
("ca parle" de 15% sur les jeux, la ou il devrait avoir les gros ecarts).
tout cela est normal et rien de franchement revolutionnaire(sur le plan performance).


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

Oui, très bien...
Je le transporte une fois par semaine, voir zéro fois.
Quand je le prends avec moi, je suis toujours véhiculé! 
Donc la portabilité..n'est pas très importante pour moi! 

Enfin, 17" est assez sympa hein! Alors mon confort doit logiquement être privilégié...
Mais le dernier rebut reste le fait des cartes graphiques, nouvelles du nom.

Je pense quand même prendre un 17"...


----------



## ticus (22 Octobre 2008)

Tu as comparé les résolutions ? car la résolution d'un MBP 15" est vraiment importante.... beaucoup de pc portable 17" ont la meme résolution.... le MBP 17 aura donc une résolution encore plus, mais est ce utile dans ton utilisation ?


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

MacBook Pro 17", 1920*1200, 160Go HDD 5400tpm, 2.5Ghz, 2048Mo RAM réservé chez Saturn à 14h40...

Je vais enfin avoir mon propre et mon premier MacBook Pro !!!!!!
HiiiiiiiiiiiiiiHhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Merci à tout le monde ici!
Divoli, Melaure, Monsieur Pourquoi, Nitiel, lainbebop, DarkDestiny, Rizoto et tout le monde!!


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> MacBook Pro 17", 1920*1200, 160Go HDD 5400tpm, 2.5Ghz, 2048Mo RAM réservé chez Saturn à 14h40...
> 
> Je vais enfin avoir mon propre et mon premier MacBook Pro !!!!!!
> HiiiiiiiiiiiiiiHhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Un Santa-Rosa Merom ou Penryn ?  Tu as demandé ?


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Un Santa-Rosa Merom ou Penryn ?  Tu as demandé ?



La taille du disque est surprenante non?


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> La taille du disque est surprenante non?



Oui, pour un Penryn c'est bizarre. En même temps je ne crois pas que les MBP 17" SR Merom avaient un proc cadencé à 2,5 GHz. Il y a un truc qui cloche dans cette config, ça ne doit pas être la bonne...


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, pour un Penryn c'est bizarre. En même temps je ne crois pas que les MBP 17" SR Merom avaient un proc cadencé à 2,5 GHz. Il y a un truc qui cloche dans cette config, ça ne doit pas être la bonne...



C'est normalement un 2.4Ghz, mais boosté à 2.5Ghz! 
L'écran, c'est pareil, écran HD 1920*1200...et le HDD est il me semble, calibré sur 7200tpm. 

Pas demandé, mais il me semble pas que ce soit un Penryn...


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

macuserman a dit:
			
		

> C'est normalement un 2.4Ghz, mais boosté à 2.5Ghz!
> L'écran, c'est pareil, écran HD 1920*1200...et le HDD est il me semble, calibré sur 7200tpm.
> 
> Pas demandé, mais il me semble pas que ce soit un Penryn...



c'est du merom (mid 2007) voir ici

Et c'est quoi cette histoire de proce booste :mouais:


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est normalement un 2.4Ghz, mais boosté à 2.5Ghz!
> L'écran, c'est pareil, écran HD 1920*1200...et le HDD est il me semble, calibré sur 7200tpm.



Excuse-moi, mais ça ne veut strictement rien dire, "boosté à 2.5 GHz". Ca n'existe pas.

Soit c'est un SR Merom, et le proc est cadencé à 2,4 OU 2,6 GHz.
Soit s'est un SR Penryn, et le DD doit être de taille plus importante que ça (dans ce cas là, un DD 200 Go à 7200 rpm).

Je suppose et j'espère que c'est la 2ème solution.


----------



## Elendael (22 Octobre 2008)

Comme dit plus haut, il vaut mieux pour toi que ça soit un Penryn.
Tu devrais vérifier immédiatement sur ta facture Saturn et si besoin, annuler ta précommande et aller chercher à la Fnac ou tu trouvera un Penryn (early 2008) plus certainement...


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

Elendael a dit:


> Comme dit plus haut, il vaut mieux pour toi que ça soit un Penryn.
> Tu devrais vérifier immédiatement sur ta facture Saturn et si besoin, annuler ta précommande et aller chercher à la Fnac ou tu trouvera un Penryn (early 2008) plus certainement...



Oui mais pas au même prix !!!

je parie sur le merom


----------



## Elendael (22 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui mais pas au même prix !!!
> 
> je parie sur le merom



Si c'est un Merom c'est un peu dommage.
Disque dur limité mais il y perd un peu en carte graphique du coup.
Puis ça avait déjà été dit mais 17" c'est pas un portable mais un transportable... J'espère qu'il ira pas en cours avec 

Enfin si je continue de la ramener, il va changer d'avis, se remettre à hésiter et divoli me maudira pour les siècles à venir...


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui mais pas au même prix !!!
> 
> je parie sur le merom



Avec un proc. à 2.5 GHz ? 

C'est la version Santa Rosa Macuserman Merom.


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Avec un proc. à 2.5 GHz ?
> 
> C'est la version Santa Rosa Macuserman Merom.



C'est pas un 2.5, c'est un 2.4 booste a 2.5 Nuance  

Sinon 160 gigas, ca fait juste aujourd'hui.


----------



## Amalcrex (22 Octobre 2008)

Le truc qui m'ennuie le plus (et quasiment le seul truc, en fait) c'est la taille du disque.
Alors j'ose pas imaginer avec 40go de moins :mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

Bah c'est un processeur 2.4Ghz, mais avec l'option 2.5Ghz...
En tout cas, c'est ce qui a marqué sur leur fiche de renseignement...j'irais dès demain vérifier tout ça! 

Meromuserman...
160Go...bah pour dire, sur mes 2*250Go, j'ai au maximum utilisé 130Go...
160Go, ça suffit, parce que j'ai STALKER et Crysis d'installés...(30Go environ).

Penryn vs. Merom, ça donne quoi?!


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bah c'est un processeur 2.4Ghz, mais avec l'option 2.5Ghz...


ça ne veut rien dire. Soit c'est un 2.5 soit c'est un 2.4Ghz

Le truc c'est que tu ne peux pas avoir un 2.5ghz avec un 160 gigas de disque

il y a donc une coquille quelque part.

En tout cas, si c'est un merom, l'écran n'est pas LED.


----------



## Elendael (22 Octobre 2008)

Ce qui me dérange dans ce que tu dis, c'est que tu lis avidement les benchmarks comme s'ils allaient t'annoncer un quelconque miracle.

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux prendre du recul et réfléchir à comment vivre ça au jour le jour.

Prenons l'exemple de tes 160Go. Alors déjà, t'en aura un peu moins, environ 152Go, ensuite il y aura Leopard d'installé donc on passe à environ 140Go. (environ hein)
Puis on te fait une partition BootCamp sur laquelle tu installes disons XP et tes deux jeux : il ne te reste plus que 90Go.

Et un processeur 2,4 avec option 2,5, ça ne veut rien dire : soit tu as l'un, soit tu as l'autre. Dans tous les cas, si tu veux parler performance, il vaut mieux un Penryn qu'un Merom, à fréquence identique


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

J'ai tout ce qu'il vous faut...

http://support.apple.com/kb/SP17

Voilà, c'est un "Mid 2007"!
Leur étiquette déconne un peu à Saturn...


----------



## Elendael (22 Octobre 2008)

Il était affiché à combien à Saturn ?


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> c'est du merom (mid 2007) voir ici
> 
> Et c'est quoi cette histoire de proce booste :mouais:





Macuserman a dit:


> J'ai tout ce qu'il vous faut...
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/SP17
> 
> ...





Bah, ca rend le prix beaucoup moins attractif ...


----------



## §mat§ (22 Octobre 2008)

Voir ici côté perf': http://www.macg.co/news/jour/22/10/2008 .

Elément remarquable: le MB "unibody" se révèle meilleur que le MBP Penryn de manière générale! Je te laisse imaginer face au Merom. 

Je te souhaite bonne chance pour ton switch Macu', même si je crains que tu sois un peu déçu.


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

Vous inquiétez pas pour moi, j'ai vraiment hâte d'aller le chercher...Samedi 15h00-15h30.
Et puis...Les 17" m'ont toujours bien plus!

Ils sont énorme, j'adore! 

Au moins, j'ai vérifié dans des archives et sur plusieurs sites, la série du T7700 et du MacBook Pro concernés n'ont pas eu d'histoires...tantmieux! 

1699&#8364;...


----------



## divoli (22 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bah c'est un processeur 2.4Ghz, mais avec l'option 2.5Ghz...



Avec l'option à 2.*6*, pas 2.5 (il n'y a jamais eu de MBP Merom à 2.5). 

Sinon, pour la capacité du DD, tout dépend de l'utilisation de chacun. Perso, j'ai un DD interne de 160 Go et il me suffit amplement (il est rempli à 50 %). Mais je stocke aussi pas mal sur des DD externes.

Après, c'est clair que plus on fait des DD de grandes capacités, plus les gens les remplissent et en réclament encore de plus grands, c'est sans fin...


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

Bon j'espère que tu ne regretteras pas. Tu as changé pas mal d'avis ces dernières 48 heures.

Tu auras attendu 18 mois pour finalement acheter un mac vendu il y a 18 mois.  

En tout cas BRAVO (et ENFIN    ) pour ton switch


----------



## Nitiel (22 Octobre 2008)

Tu va le regrette !, le future te le dira ! 

Bravo et Bonne Chance


----------



## Nitiel (22 Octobre 2008)

J'ai commandé le macbook unibody 2,4 toute option, Apple me propose la date d'expédition du 13 décembre a causse d'un accessoire dans ma commande, j'ai appelé Apple vers midi pour demander un envoi en deux fois dabord le macbook puis un autre envoi pour l'accessoire quand il sera dispo, la personne ma dit quelle allez voir sinon on supprimer larticle et je le recommanderai, ce soir je regarde ma commande et la date d'expédition n'a pas encore bouger, est-ce normal ? Sinon Apple envoi beaucoup, sur demande, des produits à des dates différence pour une même commande ?

merci

PS : c'est peut-être pas le bon endroit

PS : DSL pour les fautes


----------



## Macuserman (22 Octobre 2008)

MERCI A TOUS!! 

Je ne le regretterais pas, t'es jaloux d'avoir un 13.3"...et moi un 17"! 
Bravo à toi aussi!

A +


----------



## Amalcrex (22 Octobre 2008)

C'est sûr Macuserman en a une plus grande, c'est bien connu. 
C'est étrange que tu ai attendu autant pour acheter quand même l' "ancien" modèle ?!
Enfin tu as eu un très bon prix aussi 
ENJOY


----------



## mika79 (23 Octobre 2008)

moi j'ai mon unybody 2.53 et pour rien au monde je retournerais sur les anciens modèles !!!!!!


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

mika79 a dit:


> moi j'ai mon unybody 2.53 et pour rien au monde je retournerais sur les anciens modèles !!!!!!



Qu'est ce qui te fait dire ça?


----------



## mika79 (23 Octobre 2008)

rizoto, j'aime tout sur mon nouveau MBP, voilà, je ne peux pas être plus clair que ça


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

OK, tant mieux pour toi! 

Autrement, je suis passé aujourd'hui pour confirmer la réservation, je vous mettrai des photosdès Samedi...

En plus, c'est les vacances...


----------



## iRCO (23 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, tant mieux pour toi!
> 
> Autrement, je suis passé aujourd'hui pour confirmer la réservation, je vous mettrai des photosdès Samedi...
> 
> En plus, c'est les vacances...



C'est bizarre ton choix.

Toi qui a attendu aussi longtemps pour les nouveaux.

Peut m'expliquer tes motivation pour ce choix stp?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> C'est bizarre ton choix. Toi qui a attendu aussi longtemps pour les nouveaux.
> Peut m'expliquer tes motivation pour ce choix stp?



Disons que 17" c'est carrement autre chose...
De plus, j'ai horreur du "clik" que produit le nouveau trackpad, même si on peut configurer le track...
J'ai toujours été impressioné par les 17", le clavier de l'ancien est à mon goût plus confortable, les écrans brillants ne me gênent ni me m'arrangent pas, les processeurs sont quasi les mêmes; même si les nouveaux MacBook Pro embarque 3Mo de cache en 45nm, j'en embarque 4Mo pour 65nm...

Le repose poignet est plus sympa, même si les arrêtes sont saillantes.
Le bouton de l'ancien est un manque sur le nouveau. L'ancien trackpad est largement suffisant; et pour m'habituer à Mac OS, autant que je prenne Leopard, mais si j'ai 10.4.11, ça ne me dérange pas.

Autre mini plus: la Remote intégrée avec...

Cette explication te convient-elle?!


----------



## iRCO (23 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Disons que 17" c'est carrement autre chose...
> De plus, j'ai horreur du "clik" que produit le nouveau trackpad, même si on peut configurer le track...
> J'ai toujours été impressioné par les 17", le clavier de l'ancien est à mon goût plus confortable, les écrans brillants ne me gênent ni me m'arrangent pas, les processeurs sont quasi les mêmes; même si les nouveaux MacBook Pro embarque 3Mo de cache en 45nm, j'en embarque 4Mo pour 65nm...
> 
> ...




Oui en gros les nouveaux ça ne te plait pas?

De toute façon les 17" c'est pour la fin de l'année.

Pour la remote, tu parle pour 19, c'est pas grand chose


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> Oui en gros les nouveaux ça ne te plait pas?
> 
> De toute façon les 17" c'est pour la fin de l'année.
> 
> Pour la remote, tu parle pour 19, c'est pas grand chose



Les nouveaux me plaisent, mais bon, vu la remise effectuée, fallais pas que je me prive...
Et puis, le prix on s'en fout, je l'ai directement à l'achat la Remote...et voilà dequoi controler mon iPhone, et mon Mac...

SYL!


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

On sait contrôler l'iphone via la remote ?
Le mac via l'iphone ça je sais, mais dans ce sens là?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> On sait contrôler l'iphone via la remote ?
> Le mac via l'iphone ça je sais, mais dans ce sens là?



Via la base d'acceuil...

Et puis bon, tant que je peux controller mon Mac et donc mes enceintes du même coup...et c'est ça que je préfère...

SYL!


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

Et pour Leopard, tu vas faire comment ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Et pour Leopard, tu vas faire comment ?



Bah en fait, c'est simple en étant compliqué...
Leur modèle d'expo étant équipé de Leopard, je vais leur demander si ce que j'achète bien neuf dans son carton est bien le même que celui d'expo...
Si ils me disent oui, que je leur demande si ils sont sûrs que j'ai Leopard intégré, pas de prblm...si et seulement si je me rend compte qu'il y ait effectivement, ce dont je doute.

Au pire, j'achète Leopard, ou ils se démer*ent pour que je l'ai.

Mais 10.4.11 est-il à ce point horrible?! 
Je verrais...


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bah en fait, c'est simple en étant compliqué...
> Leur modèle d'expo étant équipé de Leopard, je vais leur demander si ce que j'achète bien neuf dans son carton est bien le même que celui d'expo...
> Si ils me disent oui, que je leur demande si ils sont sûrs que j'ai Leopard intégré, pas de prblm...si et seulement si je me rend compte qu'il y ait effectivement, ce dont je doute.
> 
> ...



Ah oui, il n'est peut être pas livré avec Leopard, donc tu risques de devoir rajouter 129 euros pour L'acheter... 

Tiger est loin d'être horrible, mais bon sur tiger pas de TM, certains sociétés arrêtent de développer pour cette version. Bref à moyen terme tu sentiras le besoin d'acheter Leopard.

A mon avis le modèle d'expo n'est pas un merom.Ca me paraîtrait bizarre (2 ans plus tard)


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

La base d'accueil ?
C'est quoi ?


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tiger est loin d'être horrible, mais bon sur tiger pas de TM, certains sociétés arrêtent de développer pour cette version. Bref à moyen terme tu sentiras le besoin d'acheter Leopard.



N'exagérons pas, l'immense majorité des logiciels actuels est compatible avec Tiger (qui a encore de beaux jours devant lui).
Ceux qui sont _Leopard only_ sont une toute petite minorité.

Et les Santa Rosa Merom ne sont quand même pas si vieux (ils ont été vendus entre juin 2007 et février 2008).

Ce qui est déconcertant avec notre ami Macuserman, ce qu'après avoir regardé durant 6 mois vers l'avenir, il regarde dans la direction radicalement opposée...


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> N'exagérons pas, l'immense majorité des logiciels actuels est compatible avec Tiger (qui a encore de beaux jours devant lui).
> Ceux qui sont _Leopard only_ sont une toute petite minorité.
> 
> Et les Santa Rosa Merom ne sont quand même pas si vieux (ils ont été vendus entre juin 2007 et février 2008).
> ...



Y en a déja 2 qui me viennent a l'esprit : ibank et papaya

Non biensûr les meroms ne sont pas vieux et fournissent bien plus de puissance que nécessaire. 

Mais comme tu viens de le dire, le virage qu'a prit Macuserman est surprenant, d'autant plus qu'il ne sait pas réellement ce qu'il a acheté. Ca sent l'achat compulsif a plein nez ! 

1699 euros + (peut être) 129 euros. juste pour rappeler, ça fait 1830 euros. la batterie aura un an même si elle n'a pas été utilisée.

Le bon coté des choses est qu'il a fini par acheter un mac.


----------



## Zemou (23 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Au fait, chez moi, à Mulhouse, ils ont reçu les nouveaux MacBook, MacBook Pro et MacBook Air à 15h00...qui dit mieux !?



A Lille, notre APR a du stock depuis vendredi de la semaine de sortie des nouveaux modèles 
Mais le mien arrive par l'Apple Store pour profiter de la réduc' et de l'ipod gratuit...


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Mais tu achete un modèle d'expo, macuserman ?


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Mais tu achete un modèle d'expo, macuserman ?



Non, pas dutout! 
C'est juste que je me réfère toujours au modèle d'expo!


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non, pas dutout!
> C'est juste que je me réfère toujours au modèle d'expo!



Mais le modèle d'expo, il avait la même config que celui que tu as acheté ?


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non, pas dutout!
> C'est juste que je me réfère toujours au modèle d'expo!


 
Ok 

Et tu le vend quand, pour commander le nouveau ?


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> La base d'accueil ?
> C'est quoi ?







Nitiel a dit:


> Ok
> 
> Et tu le vend quand, pour commander le nouveau ?



Tu es vache la


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Mais le modèle d'expo, il avait la même config que celui que tu as acheté ?



Oui, tout à fait! 

Et puis tu sais Amalcrex, je me fous complètement de Nitiel et de ses remarques à deux balles...en même temps, c'est pas lui qui achète hein! 
Un 17", un!


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, tout à fait!


 Voilà un point rassurant pour Leopard ! 



Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, tout à fait!
> 
> Et puis tu sais Amalcrex, je me fous complètement de Nitiel et de ses remarques à deux balles...en même temps, c'est pas lui qui achète hein!
> Un 17", un!



avoue, c'était rigolo


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Ça fait que tu ne m'a toujours pas répondu
je commence à m'impatienter


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, tout à fait!
> 
> Et puis tu sais Amalcrex, je me fous complètement de Nitiel et de ses remarques à deux balles...en même temps, c'est pas lui qui achète hein!
> Un 17", un!


 
17'' c'est trop gros pour moi, désolé je préfère le petit 13''  (question de goût) et pour le prix que je l'ai payé le petit j'aurais pu prendre sont grand frère mais il devenu moins beau qu'avant avec sa coque unibody comparer au petit qui c'est embellie.


PS : C'était de l'humour


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> PS : C'était de l'humour



J'avais calé...pas toi? 
Bon point?! J'espère bien, mais sur la boîte, le MacBook Pro est représenté avec le fameux écran d'acceuil bleu...caractéristique de 10.4...

Désolé de faire attendre sa bonté Amalcrex...
La "base d'acceuil" iPhone, c'est son Dock!


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

<HS> Et il marche comment son dock ? j'ai jamais essayé </HS>


----------



## mika79 (23 Octobre 2008)

macuser, tu est sûr pour samedi,? J'ai lu tout le topic.... Et sincèrement tu me fait douter parfois ))


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

Oui...sûr de chez sûr! 
Samedi vers 15h00 environ.

Le Dock iPhone? C'est simple...tu as une antenne Infra-rouge, que tu peux contrôler via la Remote.
Ainsi, tu controlles toute ta musique! 

Soyez pas aussi impatients!


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Le dock c'est le petit brol en plastique blanc qu'on reçoit avec les ipods?
Il tient comment dessus l'iphone? C'est pas stable...


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Soyez pas aussi impatients!



Ben tu parles ! Un type qui switche en achetant neuf un modèle de l'année précédente, ce n'est pas tous les jours que l'on voit ça !


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Le dock c'est le petit brol en plastique blanc qu'on reçoit avec les ipods?
> Il tient comment dessus l'iphone? C'est pas stable...


 
Le dock il y en a deux modèles, lui qui serre a rien sauf à posé l'iPhone (7 euros pour du plastique blanc) et l'autre qui serre à le recharger, synchroniser, ... et on peut aussi piloter l'iPhone avec Apple remote, ainsi que le poser !


----------



## mika79 (23 Octobre 2008)

mais on ne l'est pas macuserman, nous on a tous des Mac ... ))


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Le dock il y en a deux modèles, lui qui serre a rien sauf à posé l'iPhone (7 euros pour du plastique blanc) et l'autre qui serre à le recharger, synchroniser, ... et on peut aussi piloter l'iPhone avec Apple remote, ainsi que le poser !



Ah d'accord.
C'est à acheter séparément... ?
J'ai l'air un peu *** avec mes bêtes questions


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ah d'accord.
> C'est à acheter séparément... ?
> J'ai l'air un peu *** avec mes bêtes questions


 
Apple avec l'iPhone Edge, livrait le dock à 25 euros, mais depuis Apple à des problèmes de budget , donc avec le 3G il n&#8217;y est plus ! C&#8217;est comme pour les macbook pro et l&#8217;Apple remote 

Dock 7&#8364; http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB546G/A?fnode=MTY1NDAzOQ&mco=MTI4MDQ3Mw

Dock 25&#8364; http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB484G/A?fnode=MTY1NDAzOQ&mco=MTM1MjQxNg



Amalcrex a dit:


> J'ai l'air un peu *** avec mes bêtes questions


 
Non, pas du tout ! Parce que au début, je comprenais rien aussi et maintenant ... µ mieux


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

J'espere bien que c'est pas courrant, ce serait pas drôle sinon...

Oui...cf: dock 25.

Si je le veux, je peux acheter la MM ss fil...vois pensez que c'est une bonne idée?


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'espere bien que c'est pas courrant, ce serait pas drôle sinon...
> 
> Oui...cf: dock 25.
> 
> Si je le veux, je peux acheter la MM ss fil...vois pensez que c'est une bonne idée?


 
 

Pourquoi ne pas prendre un macbook pro unibody 15'' et prendre moins de truc Geek, que de prendre un mbp de 2ans et de prendre plein de truc Geek !


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Si je le veux, je peux acheter la MM ss fil...vois pensez que c'est une bonne idée?



Essaye de trouver une MM de 1ère génération, filaire donc...


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas prendre un macbook pro unibody 15'' et prendre moins de truc Geek, que de prendre un mbp de 2ans et de prendre plein de truc Geek !



Il l'a pourtant expliqué plusieurs fois. Le 17" a sa préférence.


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Il l'a pourtant expliqué plusieurs fois. Le 17" a sa préférence.


 
Pour des problèmes d'argent et pour le confort du 17 mais un 15 est aussi confortable, mais si il prend un truc à 1700 avec plein de truc GEEK, sa va lui faire cher !


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour les infos les gars 
Je ne prendrai aucun des 2 je pense


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pour des problèmes d'argent et pour le confort du 17 mais un 15 est aussi confortable, mais si il prend un truc à 1700 avec plein de truc GEEK, sa va lui faire cher !



Qu'appelles-tu des trucs GEEKS ? :mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

Bonne question...
Une sourie sans fil serait donc un truc de Geek...
:mouai:

Merci Rizoto! 

Allez, d'accord, va pour une MM filaire en USB 1.1! 
Sans rire; MM ou autre chose?!


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Qu'appelles-tu des trucs GEEKS ? :mouais:


 
Choses utilises et inutiles, superficielles, &#8230; un truc comme un dock 25&#8364; par exemple !



Macuserman a dit:


> Bonne question...
> Une sourie sans fil serait donc un truc de Geek...
> :mouai:


 
Une sourie pas forcément mais après sa dépend quelle sourie ! 
une MM sans fils consomme énormément en pile, je prendrai plutôt une filaire si tu compte l'utiliser souvent.


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

Pour les piles, je suis équipé de manière intarrissable en piles rechargeables!
Et comme ça vaut atant pour nous que pour nos Mac, Mens sana in corpore sano...il lui faut une hausse à celui-ci...
Une LaRobe!? Je sais pas, je verrais...!


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Sans rire; MM ou autre chose?!



Une licence d'iLife 4. 

Et une licence d'Appleworks en dernière version 6.2.3, le top !


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Une Incase ! http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TL998ZM/A?mco=MTIxODk3Mw

J'ai la même pour mbp 15'' et j'ai recommandé la même pour le mb 13'', c'est une très bonne housse !


----------



## §mat§ (23 Octobre 2008)

Les MM ne sont pas extra d'après celles que j'ai pu tester (une qui était en plastique transparent et une autre en blanc opaque). Il serait judicieux de prendre une souris de meilleure qualité/ergonomie etc...

Après, tu es quand même un fanboy (sympathique), donc je sens bien que tu vas lui trouver toutes les qualités à ce mulot et finir par banquer.


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'utilise ma MM BT depuis un moment, uniquement quand mon portable est sur mon bureau
et istat pro me donne toujours 100% de batterie...
Maintenant, c'est pas la mort de mettre des piles de temps en temps


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Si je devais me laisser retenter par une souris
je prendrais une logitech nano 
mais j'ai pris la MM qui allait bien avec le portable... Et j'aime le design


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Une licence d'iLife 4.
> 
> Et une licence d'Appleworks en dernière version 6.2.3, le top !



Et pourquoi pas une réisntall de panther toute propre


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> mais j'ai pris la MM qui allait bien avec le portable... Et j'aime le design



Tu penses à une chirurgie de la main ces prochaines années ?


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Moi j'utilise ma MM BT depuis un moment, uniquement quand mon portable est sur mon bureau
> et istat pro me donne toujours 100% de batterie...
> Maintenant, c'est pas la mort de mettre des piles de temps en temps


 
Sur un iMac alu avec une mm, il fallait changer les piles chaque semaine !, et c'était les derniers modèles ! 

*Apple écolo !??????? Ouaiiiiiiii *


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Je sais pas comment tu fais pour devoir les changer toutes les semaines... 
Non mais divoli :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

Bon..c'est pas vraiment unanime, mais je pense que je vais me la prendre...

Les boutons Exposé sont pas mal, et puis comme dit, des piles rechargeables, ça j'ai...

Merci pour la housse!

Moi?? Fanboy?? Non!! 
Sympa? Mais toi aussi hein...


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Je sais pas comment tu fais pour devoir les changer toutes les semaines...
> Non mais divoli :rateau:


 
Je t'assure, même moi je trouvais çà bizarre, finalement mon père la racheter avec le fils !


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

... à couper le beurre.


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Divoli commence à fatiguer 
Une semaine c'est quand même incroyable!
Je l'utilise au moins 4-5h par jour et elle va nickel sans remplacement abusif de piles!


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

Ben ce sont des piles au nitiel...


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Oulala... de mieux en mieux 
Bon en tout cas, macuserman il fait tout l'inverse de ce qu'on lui conseille 
Ça prouve qu'il a du caractère


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben ce sont des piles au nitiel...


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Oulala... de mieux en mieux
> Bon en tout cas, macuserman il fait tout l'inverse de ce qu'on lui conseille
> Ça prouve qu'il a du caractère


 
Il doit aimer l'huile d'olive !


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Euh...
?
Je suis pas encore assez fatigué pour comprendre ou... ? :rateau:


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Oulala... de mieux en mieux
> Bon en tout cas, macuserman il fait tout l'inverse de ce qu'on lui conseille
> Ça prouve qu'il a du caractère



C'est clair. Heureusement qu'ils ne vendent plus d'iBook Palourde, chez Planète Saturne...


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Avec guepard qui devait tourner à merveille 
Un délice


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est clair. Heureusement qu'ils ne vendent plus d'iBook Palourde, chez Planète Saturne...


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Euh...
> ?
> Je suis pas encore assez fatigué pour comprendre ou... ? :rateau:


 
http://www.puget.fr/ 
Puget, l'huile d'olive qui a du caractère !​


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> http://www.puget.fr/
> Puget, l'huile d'olive qui a du caractère !​



LOL d'accord
je pouvais pas comprendre
'connaissais pas cette huile d'olive


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Pour toi, Macuserman !!!

http://web.archive.org/web/20010105173950/http://www.apple.com/fr/ibook/presentations.html

Tu le commande, des que tu vend le macbook pro 17''


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2008)

La on sent que c'est le soir..
Il le fait bien ceci étant Fernandel...

MM+MBP SI! 
Allez hop...zou!


----------



## Macuserman (24 Octobre 2008)

Petit changement de programme...

Achat demain 10h00...puis Mighty Mouse plus tard.


----------



## Macuserman (24 Octobre 2008)

Petites questions...

Mon iPhone est synchronisé à mon PC...que va-t-il se passer pour lui?
Dois-je exporter ma bibliothèque iTunes MPEG-4 sur mon Mac?!

Pareilles pour les applications, dois-je les retransférer sur iTunes ou iTunes va-t-il me les envoyer via mon compte ou via quelque chose d'autre?!

Pour la MM, y-a-t-il un adaptateur Bluetooth ou il y en a aucun, puisque Bluetooth intégré au Mac!? 

Voilà...


----------



## Nitiel (24 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Petites questions...
> 
> Pour la MM, y-a-t-il un adaptateur Bluetooth ou il y en a aucun, puisque Bluetooth intégré au Mac!?
> 
> Voilà...


 
Il n'y a aucun adaptateur, la MM bluetooth se connecte au mac avec la puce bluetooth intégré !


----------



## Mr Why (24 Octobre 2008)

*HS ON*
bon, je profite de ce sujet pour annoncer avec grand plaisir que j'ai (aussi) enfin commandé mon MBP(2.4GHZ 4Go de ram).
i'm happy.(esperons que le glossy ne viendra pas gacher tout ca-_-)
*HS OFF*


----------



## ticus (25 Octobre 2008)

Mr Why : pourrais tu nous indiquer les délais prévisionnels annoncés par apple pour cette config sur mesure ?
Merci.


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Petites questions...
> 
> Mon iPhone est synchronisé à mon PC...que va-t-il se passer pour lui?
> Dois-je exporter ma bibliothèque iTunes MPEG-4 sur mon Mac?!
> ...



A mon avis, il va réagir comme un ipod.
Càd : tu devras remettre tout dans ton mac, et resynchroniser. (en important ta bibliothèque)
Pour itunes : je pense que ça marchera avec ton compte itunes!

Et pour la MM, déjà répondu


----------



## Mr Why (25 Octobre 2008)

ticus a dit:


> Mr Why : pourrais tu nous indiquer les délais prévisionnels annoncés par apple pour cette config sur mesure ?
> Merci.



Avec quelques modifications: 4Go de ram, DD 250Go 7200tr/min(j'espere que ca ne chauffera pas trop -_-)
Avec une imprimante, un Ipod Nano.
Commandé le *24 Oct 2008 (à18h15 env)*
Délai estimé de livraison:* 10 Nov, 2008 - 11 Nov, 2008

*


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Octobre 2008)

Ça va, c'est encore raisonnable.
Avec tout ce que tu appris 
en tout cas
ENJOY 
(pour le coup du DD 7200, moi il ne chauffe pas des masses, t'inquiètes pas)


----------



## mika79 (25 Octobre 2008)

macuserman .... On attend tous là.... ))


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2008)

On me signale à l'oreillette qu'il a finalement pris un Dell...


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

Je me posais la question pour itunes aussi et mon iphone 3g
Il est synchro sur le pc, il y a un moyen de le connecter sur le mac après et de facon à ce qu'il mette à jour itunes ou l'iphone selon le plus récent ?
En gros si j'ajoute une musique sur le pc elle va sur l'iphone et si après je synchro sur mac ca rajoute la musique à la bibliothèque et si j'ai rajotué une musique sur mac elle va sur l'iphone
Do you understand ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2008)

Je le savais...tous impatients! 

Pour votre gouverne...
C'est acheté !!!!! 

En attendant...photos a venir!

Alala...j'ai hâte! Faut manger avant...


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Octobre 2008)

Pfff manger!
n'importe quoi !
Tu commences déjà à déconner 
C'est secondaire manger
Parce que...
_"Manger, boire, dormir, avoir une petite copine, tout ça prend beaucoup de temps sur le codage!"_


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Je me posais la question pour itunes aussi et mon iphone 3g
> Il est synchro sur le pc, il y a un moyen de le connecter sur le mac après et de facon à ce qu'il mette à jour itunes ou l'iphone selon le plus récent ?
> En gros si j'ajoute une musique sur le pc elle va sur l'iphone et si après je synchro sur mac ca rajoute la musique à la bibliothèque et si j'ai rajotué une musique sur mac elle va sur l'iphone
> Do you understand ?



I totally understand guy
mais je ne pense pas que ça marchera comme ça...
Un ipod (ou iphone) est souvent lié à une et une seule bibliothèque. Si tu essayes de le connecter à une autre (quelle que soit l'os) il va te demander si tu veux supprimer tout et le synchroniser avec cette bibliothèque...


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pour votre gouverne...
> C'est acheté !!!!!
> 
> En attendant...photos a venir!



Je pensais que c'était une blague.  

Bon, j'attends encore les photos pour confirmation, sait-on jamais (et pas des photos piquées sur internet, hein ).


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> I totally understand guy
> mais je ne pense pas que ça marchera comme ça...
> Un ipod (ou iphone) est souvent lié à une et une seule bibliothèque. Si tu essayes de le connecter à une autre (quelle que soit l'os) il va te demander si tu veux supprimer tout et le synchroniser avec cette bibliothèque...


 
Je suis sceptique, il me semble qu'à l'heure d'aujourd'hui ce n'est plus le cas, je crois avoir déjà fait la synchro avec mon laptop et mon fixe.
Je vais d'ailleurs testé de suite et vous dire ça.


----------



## rizoto (25 Octobre 2008)

Plus que quelques heures pour Macuserman. 

Je plains les parents en ce moment...


----------



## mika79 (25 Octobre 2008)

Ah Macuserman, moi je ne juge que par une photo avec une petite note ou tu nous écris bien gentillment dessus : "MACUSERMAN". Après tout ce temps on a bien droit à ça non?


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Je suis sceptique, il me semble qu'à l'heure d'aujourd'hui ce n'est plus le cas, je crois avoir déjà fait la synchro avec mon laptop et mon fixe.
> Je vais d'ailleurs testé de suite et vous dire ça.



Oh dis-nous quoi alors, c'est pour ça que je ne l'ai pas affirmé


----------



## DarkDestiny (25 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Oh dis-nous quoi alors, c'est pour ça que je ne l'ai pas affirmé


 
Hé bien, malheuresement toujours cette idiote restriction de blibliothèque.....Obliger d'effacer tout contenu, franchement bête.


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Octobre 2008)

C'est bien ce que je craignais! Merci pour la vérification
C'est un peu bête, mais c'est comme ça...
En même temps, pour le recharger ça va quand même (pas besoin de synchronisation)
et si c'est pour récupérer des fichiers, on active l'utilisation comme disque dur.
On le copie dedans, et de retour chez soi, on peut les mettre dans itunes


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pour votre gouverne...
> C'est acheté !!!!!



Fake! Qui a piqué le compte à Macuserman?


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Fake! Qui a piqué le compte à Macuserman?



Tiens, j'y ai pensé mais je n'ai pas osé le dire.


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Octobre 2008)

En tout cas, il en prend du temps pour manger  
:rateau:


----------



## ordimans (25 Octobre 2008)

Cool merci de m'avoir répondu et d'avoir consacrer du temps à vérifier
JE le saurais
Cependant il me semble qu'il y a une méthode avec un logiciel de l'app store
et sinon on ne peut pas l'utiliser en dd externe direct ?
Enfin je passerais par le fixe pour synchro de toute façon, le mbp servira au pire à recharger mais ca m'évitera de trimballer le cable je veux juste la musique sur le mbp pour l'écouter pas de synchro dessus


----------



## mika79 (25 Octobre 2008)

peut être que macuserman en mangeant a renversé son jus d'orange sur le clavier et que la machine a cramé  

Macuserman on t'attend tous depuis le temps .....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a acheté son Mbp... Cependant, après tant d'attente son coeur n'a pas supporté le choc.

Paix a son âme


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2008)

Hé oui, il nous aura quand même bien fait rire.


----------



## doubraz (25 Octobre 2008)

salut!
tu aurais du prendre ça

http://informatique.directgrossiste....ram-2,4ghz.htm

mais...ça me parait être une arnaque non??

sinon les parisiens appelez vite!!!


----------



## rizoto (25 Octobre 2008)

OU est il?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2008)

Ahhhhh....
C'est toute une histoire...

Laissez moi essayer de configurer AirPort et je vous dit TOUT!


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2008)

Ah ! Tu as quand même réussi à l'allumer, c'est bien.


----------



## mika79 (25 Octobre 2008)

tant que je n'ai pas de photo signé Macuserman je boycote!!!! Non mais....


----------



## rizoto (25 Octobre 2008)

il t'en faut du temps pour configurer airport


----------



## §mat§ (25 Octobre 2008)

Z'avez plus qu'à l'allumer qui disent... 

Effectivement, même si certains d'entre nous contestent ton choix, on aimerait bien savoir comment s'est passé ton switch. Y a-t-il eu quelques problèmes/tout s'est-il déroulé correctement?


----------



## mika79 (25 Octobre 2008)

Encore faudrait-il que switch il y est eu.....


----------



## mika79 (25 Octobre 2008)

ce que j'aime en Macuserman c'est qu'il a su me tenir en haleine presque autant qu'une Keynote ))) bravoooo


----------



## rizoto (25 Octobre 2008)

Apparement il y a un probleme .... :rose:


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Octobre 2008)

Pas de médisance, ça peut être normal... 
(mais tu devrais te magner un peu macuserman )


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2008)

...

J'y arrive pas...
Je peux pas me connecter à un réseau wi-fi normal en clé WEP!
Je sais pas du tout comment faire.

J'ai essayé en wi-fi sans sécurité, impossible de me connecter, je ne sais pas comment faire...

Les photos, oui, demain, là, je suis un peu énervé parce que ça fait 30 minutes que je me bats...


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Octobre 2008)

Ben tu cliques sur airport, et si ton réseau est sécurisé, il te demandera d'office ton MDP... :mouais:
C'est encore plus simple que sur Windows!
Tu arrives à t'y connecter mais sans internet, au moins?
Ou pas du tout...


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Octobre 2008)

Tu n'as pas une autre protection, genre par adresse MAC ? ou quelque chose du genre ?
Sinon Préférences système (dans le dock) > Réseau et puis l'assistant airport


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ben tu cliques sur airport, et si ton réseau est sécurisé, il te demandera d'office ton MDP... :mouais:
> C'est encore plus simple que sur Windows!
> Tu arrives à t'y connecter mais sans internet, au moins?
> Ou pas du tout...



Dutout, je lui mets LE VRAI ET BON mot de passe, et impossible de se connecter...
Il me dit soit:
*Délai connexion
soit:
*La connexion a échoué...

Je précise:
Wi-Fi clé WEP en 5 lettres, routeur Télé2.
Wi-Fi activé, sans filtrage d'adresse Mac.


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Octobre 2008)

Vire ton mdp quelques minutes, le temps d'essayer!
Sinon prend un câble eth1


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Vire ton mdp quelques minutes, le temps d'essayer!
> Sinon prend un câble eth1



Non...
Avec un Dell sous Vista et un Vaio sous XP ça marche, alors va pas me dire de prendre un câble Ethernet pour aller sur Internet avec un MacBook Pro...

Avec mon iPhone 3G: c'est OK...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> ...
> 
> J'y arrive pas...
> Je peux pas me connecter à un réseau wi-fi normal en clé WEP!
> Je sais pas du tout comment faire.


 
WEP... Bah déjà tu peux pas passer ton réseau en WPA... protocole beaucoup plus sûr que le WEP.


----------



## Kritzkopf (25 Octobre 2008)

Vérifie les trucs simple (confondre un 0 avec un O, oublier de mettre la box en mode synchro etc...)

Enfin moi j'ai eu aucun problème y a aucune raison que t'y arrive pas c'est vraiment plus simple que win


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi celà n'irait pas avec du WEP?!


----------



## mika79 (25 Octobre 2008)

les amis, j'ai un problème avec genius sur iTunes et iPod.  Toute ma musique provient d'itunes , les recommandations fonctionnent, mais impossible de créer une liste genius a partie d'une chanson, iTunes me dit de reeactualiser genius ( ce que j'ai fait plusieurs fois ). Quelqun a une idée ???


----------



## Kritzkopf (25 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pourquoi celà n'irait pas avec du WEP?!



Y a aucune raison que ca marche pas je pense

Keep calm ca serait bete que tu jete ton MBP 



mika79 a dit:


> les amis, j'ai un problème avec genius sur iTunes et iPod. Toute ma musique provient d'itunes , les recommandations fonctionnent, mais impossible de créer une liste genius a partie d'une chanson, iTunes me dit de reeactualiser genius ( ce que j'ai fait plusieurs fois ). Quelqun a une idée ???



Le gros squat de topic. xD Aucune idée désolé


----------



## Nitiel (25 Octobre 2008)

Ta livebox, freebox, ... est-elle en association réseaux ?

Sinon sur ton macbook pro, regarde les joint décollaient, c'est magnifique à voir !


----------



## §mat§ (25 Octobre 2008)

Et un switch loupé, un! 

Je plaisante, hein. J'espère que tout va se résoudre rapidement et que tu vas pouvoir profiter de ton MBP tranquillement. En tout cas c'est dommage de se retrouver face à des emmerdes dès la réception de la bestiole... Bon courage.


----------



## Kritzkopf (25 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Ta livebox, freebox, ... est-elle en association réseaux ?
> 
> Sinon sur ton macbook pro, regarde les joint décollaient, c'est magnifique à voir !




Mon dieu tu le dira combien de temps? on a l'impression que tu parle de joints qui foutent le camp alors que c'est meme pas un demi millimetre :rateau:


----------



## Kritzkopf (25 Octobre 2008)

Enfin bon pour résoudre ton problème Macuserman, c'est dingue ce qu'on trouve avec google ou encore plus simple quand on va sur le site de son FAI.

Je peux pas faire plus


----------



## Nitiel (25 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Enfin bon pour résoudre ton problème Macuserman, c'est dingue ce qu'on trouve avec google ou encore plus simple quand on va sur le site de son FAI.
> 
> Je peux pas faire plus


 
C'est quand même vachement simple à faire, peut-être sa carte airport et morte ?


----------



## Kritzkopf (25 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> C'est quand même vachement simple à faire, peut-être sa carte airport et morte ?



Je pense qu'il s'en serait rendu compte si Airport était désactivé


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2008)

Voili!

Mon premier message depuis un Mac...
Et c'est avec vous, oui avec vous que j'ai voulu écrire tout ça!!

Quel extraodinare clavier, la Mighy Mouse est un régal!

Merci pour la page du support! 

Je suis en train de télécharger les MàJ...

Chose assez extra-ordinaire: j'ai Leopard!


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2008)

Quel est la capacité du DD ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2008)

160Go pour vous servir monsieur!

Au fait...10.5.5 en téléchargement!! 
Je suis heureux heureux heureux!


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2008)

Et le processeur (Menu pomme / A propos de ce Mac) ?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2008)

2.4Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo.
2Go de RAM 667Mhz DDR2!

iTunes en téléchargement....


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2008)

OK. Donc c'est bien un MBP 17" Santa Rosa Merom.


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2008)

Oui, c'est certain! 

Bon, eh bah c'est assez bizarre...j'ai plus trop de question!
Je vais aller fouiner dans les sites spécial Mac.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> WEP... Bah déjà tu peux pas passer ton réseau en WPA... protocole beaucoup plus sûr que le WEP.



Ca c'est evident... On apprend a les contourner en cours :x


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pourquoi celà n'irait pas avec du WEP?!


 
Et si tu cliquais sur les liens donnés?


----------



## ticus (25 Octobre 2008)

Moi je dis : LES PHOTOS !!! 
Spapossible de pas les avoir ce soir !


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2008)

Oulaaa....

Mais tout marche bien WebO!
Même chez moi c'est automatique maintenant! 

Je suis en train de découvrir le monde Mac...
Jusque là?? L'extase!


----------



## Nitiel (25 Octobre 2008)

Et les photos Macuserman !?


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Et les photos Macuserman !?



Bande d'impatients...
J'en ai déjà, que je mettrais sur Flickr plus tard.
Disons demain!


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Octobre 2008)

Tu n'avais pas parlé d'un 2.5ghz ?
Un 2.4 "boosté" à 2.5 :rateau:
En tout cas bon amusement!!
Mais tu verras que une fois le mac approprié, tu as beaucoup moins de questions que quand tu ne l'avais pas 
Tout vient soi-même...


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Tu n'avais pas parlé d'un 2.5ghz ?
> Un 2.4 "boosté" à 2.5 :rateau:
> En tout cas bon amusement!!
> Mais tu verras que une fois le mac approprié, tu as beaucoup moins de questions que quand tu ne l'avais pas
> Tout vient soi-même...


Leur étiquette était fausse...

De plus, c'est vrai, on fait tout, et tout seul...après! 
A demain pour les photos!


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Et quoi, tu restes pas la nuit dessus ?
Moi c'est ce que j'ai fait, c'est logique.
Tu arriverais à dormir alors que tu sais que ton MBP t'attend tout seul ?


----------



## NightWalker (26 Octobre 2008)

C'était quoi alors ton problème avec le WiFi ?


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'était quoi alors ton problème avec le WiFi ?



A mon avis ce petit dors déjà 
Il passe même pas la nuit sur son nouveau MBP ! lamentable


----------



## Nitiel (26 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> A mon avis ce petit dors déjà
> Il passe même pas la nuit sur son nouveau MBP ! lamentable


 
 Tu veux tout savoir, tu vie sont rêve par procuration !?


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

J'essaye juste de comprendre 
Un nouveau jouet pareil, moi je sais pas fermer l'oeil!
Ça me parait logique :rateau:


----------



## Nitiel (26 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> J'essaye juste de comprendre
> Un nouveau jouet pareil, moi je sais pas fermer l'oeil!
> Ça me parait logique :rateau:


 
Tout le monde n'ai pas comme çà, dommage !

Mais macuserman est bizarre quand même, il faut l'avouer !


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

...Big Brother veille...
Jamais dit que j'arrêtais le Mac...
Mon problème avec le Wi-Fi était que je n'arrivais pas à me connecter...il fallait depuis la Box créer un accès AirPort...

En ce moment je navigue sûr DebuterSurMac; MACOSFacile...

SYL


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Aaah tu nous rassure!!
J'espère bien qu'on va passer la nuit ensembles  Moi je travaille ma certification cisco  
SYL=?


----------



## Nitiel (26 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> ...Big Brother veille...
> Jamais dit que j'arrêtais le Mac...
> Mon problème avec le Wi-Fi était que je n'arrivais pas à me connecter...il fallait depuis la Box créer un accès AirPort...
> 
> ...


 
Et niveau qualité de fabrication de ton mbp 17, tu en pense quoi ?


----------



## NightWalker (26 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> ...Big Brother veille...
> Jamais dit que j'arrêtais le Mac...
> Mon problème avec le Wi-Fi était que je n'arrivais pas à me connecter...il fallait depuis la Box créer un accès AirPort...
> 
> ...



Il y a plein de tutos en video sur Rhinos-mac


----------



## Sup (26 Octobre 2008)

"il fallait depuis la box créer un accès airport"

j'sais pas c'que ça veux dire mais dit comme ça, ça parait compliqué!
Moi qui croyais que je connecterais mon mac en 2 seconde a ma livebox me voila chamboulé!


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

oui, thanx, mais les infos de mon FAI étaient très justes!! 
Problème résolu!

SYL= See You Later...

Par contre j'ai un truc a vous demander...

Lorsque je me suis enfin connecté au Net, j'ai fait mon enregistrement, puis j'ai lancé Safari, puis j'ai synchronisé mon compte iTunes...
Et enfin les fameuses MàJ...
12 au programme, iLife 08', OS X 10.5.5 et voilà.
Il me le redémarre 2 fois (je connais le truc) puis par hasard je re-clique sûr "Mises à jour logicielle"...
13 mises a jour, plus d'OS, mais toujours iLife...
Hop, j'installe, il me le relance, et voilà.
Puis, par curiosité, je re-re-clique...2 mises a jour; programme interne du clavier et programme interne EFI le semble-t-il...
Je telecharge et installe...puis je re-re-re-clique; la mise a jour proposée est celle du EFI d'avant...

Il peut pas me dire tout ce qu'il y a à mettre à jour et qu'il les installe toutes...??


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

A mon avis, c'est parce que ce sont des MAJ importantes qui nécessitent un reboot.
C'est pour ça qu'il t'installe ça, t'oblige à rebooter, puis fait la suite... (à mon avis)
Mais c'est la dernière fois que tu le feras de toute façon 

SYL


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Sup a dit:


> "il fallait depuis la box créer un accès airport"
> 
> j'sais pas c'que ça veux dire mais dit comme ça, ça parait compliqué!
> Moi qui croyais que je connecterais mon mac en 2 seconde a ma livebox me voila chamboulé!



A mon avis, ce qu'il a dû faire c'est ouvrir un port pour autoriser son airport à se fournir d'internet.
Dans la pratique, c'est pas compliqué. Pas de crainte


----------



## Sup (26 Octobre 2008)

Ok ok, j'ai trop trop hâte d'avoir mon "petit" macbook pro, la je joue a wow sur mon pc, graphismes au mini 14 images par seconde!


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Sup a dit:


> Ok ok, j'ai trop trop hâte d'avoir mon "petit" macbook pro, la je joue a wow sur mon pc, graphismes au mini 14 images par seconde!



Ça doit être excitant...


----------



## Sup (26 Octobre 2008)

ouais c'est génial, vivement le macbook pro, que j'puisse enfin me mettre a l'informatique!


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Bah
il fait machine à écrire ton ordi quand même!
.
.
.
non?


----------



## Sup (26 Octobre 2008)

ben si il a office 2007!
ne soit pas jaloux.
Tiens d'ailleurs question que j'me pose, ça vaut quelque chose iworks ou ça vaut pas office 2007? Et même question, office 2008 Mac vs office 2007pc en virtualisation.

t'a un avis la dessus?


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'utilise les deux.
Office 2007 sur un windows, et office 2008 mac sur le MBP.
Ils se ressemblent énormément c'est clair. Point de vue fonctionnalité, il manque quelques trucs à excel pour mac, mais pas grand chose.
Maintenant je pense que si tu dois chaque fois virtualiser windows pour travailler en office, ça va vite devenir lourd. Ça demande pas mal de ressources, et sur ton MBP tu vas voir ton autonomie chuter! 
iworks, je n'ai jamais essayé.


----------



## Sup (26 Octobre 2008)

sur office j'utilise exclusivement word et powerpoint si c'est pareil je vais prendre la version mac. Et est-ce que la compatibilité est totale entre les deux office? Enfin genre si y'a des transitions qui sont plus reconnue ou je ne sais quels bugs qui peuvent intervenir quand je brancherais mon beau powerpoint concocté sur mon mac sur les infames pc du lycée?


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Non du tout.
Avec office2008 pour mac, tu peux choisir le format quand tu sauves ton fichier (.xls pour les excel 2003 ou .xlsx pour les 2007 par exemple... très pratique) et pour la lecture c'est évidemment fonctionnel!
Ce qui n'est pas le cas avec la version windows.
Sur ce, je vais voir ce que mon lit m'a préparé 
Bonne nuit


----------



## Sup (26 Octobre 2008)

ok merci pour toute ces réponse j'vais ptet me prendre office 2008 a la place de vmware alors, parce que j'crois pas avoir grande chose d'autres à virtualiser.

Et surtout, Have a good night!


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Attends tout de même des avis sur iworks, pour comparer


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

Bon allez, vous aurez les photos d'ici quelques minutes; le temps de les balancer sur Flickr !


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Dépêcheeeee 
Et on veut le papier avec ton nom signé et la date hein


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

VOILA....

Allez-y les gars, c'est permis! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/macuserman/sets/72157608378601571/


----------



## rizoto (26 Octobre 2008)

Finalement ca y est  :love:


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Finalement ca y est  :love:



Tu l'a dit bouffie!!
Je vous ai donné le lien Flickr, et vais vous filer le lien galerie de switch...

Mais LA aussi...


----------



## Mr Why (26 Octobre 2008)

Amuse toi bien (pendant que certains attendent encore :hein


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Tu n'avais qu'à prendre l'ancien modèle 
Bien joué macuserman


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Tu n'avais qu'à prendre l'ancien modèle
> Bien joué macuserman



Merci les gars!
J'ai mis à jour mon programme interne, et j'ai téléchargé Onix! 

Je suis ravi...


----------



## Kritzkopf (26 Octobre 2008)

GG


----------



## divoli (26 Octobre 2008)

C'est une superbe machine. J'espère simplement que tu ne regretteras pas trop sa taille (il reste quand même difficile à transporter).


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est une superbe machine. J'espère simplement que tu ne regretteras pas trop sa taille (il reste quand même difficile à transporter).



Merci Divoli! 

Je fais des MàJ, je découvre petit à petit, je synchronise mon iPhone, jeremets de l'ordre dans mes podcasts, je remets mes favoris....je suis à fond dedans!


----------



## mika79 (26 Octobre 2008)

Les gars regardez moi ça, j'ai mon macbook Pro depuis 5 jours, et là je viens de constater un truc pas sympa. En fait tout dépend de la lumière, en plein jours les détails apparaissent. Vous avez la photo à l'appui.

Donc: Sur la partie encadrement noir de l'écran, j'ai remarqué un point brillant, je pensais à une poussière, or non, c'est bien sous la dalle de verre, vous voyez le point dans le cercle rouge à droite sur la photo. A mon avis, la dalle n'est pas imperméable à la poussière et laisse rentrer les impuretés.

Dans l'autre cercle, celui sur la webcam, il y a l'amuminium qui est gratté ( photo prise par iphone donc vous ne pouvez voir un si peit détail ) , là encore sous la lumière du jour on peut voir l'aluminium sous la couche de vernis. En passant, une partie de la longueur de l'alu au dessus de l'écran était recouvert d'une sorte de colle qui à mon avis sert à coller le joint, il en reste un peu ( partie en frottant bien fort, mais pas entièrement )

A 2200 euros le Mac, je pense tout de même que c'est chiant sur un tout nouveau mac, vous pensez quoi? je le ramène? Le modèle m'a été vendu en tant que modèle d'expo ayant deux jours ( remise de 20 eur ).

Alors vous feriez quoi vous? Même si c'est minimal et que à priori on peut vivre avec...


----------



## iShin (26 Octobre 2008)

Tu peux vivre avec en effet.
Moi ça me ferait c**** d'avoir des trucs comme ça en ayant débourser 2200.


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

mika79 a dit:


> Les gars regardez moi ça, j'ai mon macbook Pro depuis 5 jours, et là je viens de constater un truc pas sympa. En fait tout dépend de la lumière, en plein jours les détails apparaissent. Vous avez la photo à l'appui.



Tu critiquais le fait que je prenne un "vieux" Mac...
En attendant, il est niquel et n'a aucun défalut...ne serait-ce le moindre.

Pour te répondre: ramène-le, mais en même temps...c'est un modèle d'expo...


----------



## mika79 (26 Octobre 2008)

IShin, moi aussi ça me dérange, par contre je me demande si Apple procédera à une réparation , voir même s'il prendront cela en compte. MDR pour 2200 eur je pense qu'ils pourraient le prendre en compte, c'est tout de même le top de la gamme


----------



## mika79 (26 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu critiquais le fait que je prenne un "vieux" Mac...
> En attendant, il est niquel et n'a aucun défalut...ne serait-ce le moindre.
> 
> Pour te répondre: ramène-le, mais en même temps...c'est un modèle d'expo...



Mhhh, je ne suis pas forcé de le ramener là ou je l'ai acheté... ils ont pas besoin de savoir si c'est un modèle expo ou pas... MDR là ça me dérange vraiment ce point et cette griffe dans l'alu, j'suis dégoûté...


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Prendre un modèle de démo (un tout nouveau, donc tout le monde vient toucher et bidouiller) pour* 20 euros* de moins, sur 2200... 
Ça valait pas trop la peine quand même, si ?


----------



## mika79 (26 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Prendre un modèle de démo (un tout nouveau, donc tout le monde vient toucher et bidouiller) pour* 20 euros* de moins, sur 2200...
> Ça valait pas trop la peine quand même, si ?



Ben j'en avais besoin pour bosser , vu que j'avais vendu mon autre Macbook, mais bon, peut importe, un magasin qui vend un modèle d'expo le vend comme neuf, donc sans défault, et si défaut il y a , aussi minime qu'il soit, ils doivent l'échanger ou le faire réparer, non?


----------



## C3dr1c (26 Octobre 2008)

C'est pa 10% de remise sur un materiel de démo ?
En tout cas a 20 euro de reduc je l'aurai pas pris !


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

C3dr1c a dit:


> C'est pa 10% de remise sur un materiel de démo ?
> En tout cas a 20 euro de reduc je l'aurai pas pris !



Evidemment, 20 de réduction pour un modèle d'expo, donc d'occase...c'est pas top.


----------



## Nitiel (26 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu critiquais le fait que je prenne un "vieux" Mac...
> En attendant, il est niquel et n'a aucun défalut...ne serait-ce le moindre.
> 
> Pour te répondre: ramène-le, mais en même temps...c'est un modèle d'expo...


 
Arrête, Macuserman, les macbook pro anciennes générations sont pleins de défauts.

Aluminium hyper moue, il se tore très facilement; joint qui se décolle d'un demi millimètre ; une fois la batterie lever impossible de la remettre comme avant, il y a aura toujours un petit jeu; ... il est remplie de défaut pour une machine de ce prix !


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Arrête, Macuserman, les macbook pro anciennes générations sont pleins de défauts.
> 
> Aluminium hyper mou, il se tord très facilement; joint qui se décolle d'un demi millimètre ; une fois la batterie lever impossible de la remettre comme avant, il y a aura toujours un petit jeu; ... il est remplie de défaut pour une machine de ce prix !



D'accord, ça marche...


----------



## mika79 (26 Octobre 2008)

la reduc de 20, c'est une housse gratuite, en aucun cas une reduc a été faite sur la facture du mbp, donc vendu a prix neuf, donc ils devraient me l'echanger , non,?


----------



## divoli (26 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Arrête, Macuserman, les macbook pro anciennes générations sont pleins de défauts.
> 
> Aluminium hyper moue, il se tore très facilement; joint qui se décolle d'un demi millimètre ; une fois la batterie lever impossible de la remettre comme avant, il y a aura toujours un petit :sleep:jeu; ... il est remplie de défaut pour une machine de ce prix !



Tu exagères, tu vas finir par ne plus être crédible du tout.

Quand aux tous nouveaux MBP, ils ont peut-être aussi des défauts, si ce n'est que l'on a pas assez du recul pour s'en apercevoir...


----------



## Kritzkopf (26 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu exagères, tu vas finir par ne plus être crédible du tout.
> 
> Quand aux tous nouveaux MBP, ils ont peut-être aussi des défauts, si ce n'est que l'on a pas assez du recul pour s'en apercevoir...



Apparemment certaines poussières peuvent aller se loger entre le verre et l'écran... c'est quand même plus gênant que ce que décrit nitiel...


----------



## C3dr1c (26 Octobre 2008)

mika79 a dit:


> la reduc de 20, c'est une housse gratuite, en aucun cas une reduc a été faite sur la facture du mbp, donc vendu a prix neuf, donc ils devraient me l'echanger , non,?




Je ne connais pas exactement la loi mais on m'a toujours dit (a tort peut etre) qu'un produit d'exposition doit etre vendu avec une remise de 10%.


----------



## mika79 (26 Octobre 2008)

voilà , je viens de decouvrir un autre point ( ou poussière ) sur l'écran , c'est quoi ce binz,? 2200 pour un ramasse poussière ,? Non merci


----------



## divoli (26 Octobre 2008)

Un modèle d'expo ne peut pas être vendu comme un produit neuf, et ça c'est clair. Je ne sais pas s'il y a des réductions "minimum", mais vingt euros me semble relever de la pingrerie.

Par contre, s'il y a des défauts sur ce MBP, il faut faire avec. D'ailleurs, Apple vend aussi sur le refurb des MBP "reconditionnés" (donc ce peut être des modèles d'expo), et en prévenant que ces ordis peuvent avoir quelques défauts esthétiques. Par contre, je n'ai jamais vu Apple vendre de tels ordi avec une réduction de seulement vingt euros...


----------



## Nitiel (26 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Apparemment certaines poussières peuvent aller se loger entre le verre et l'écran... c'est quand même plus gênant que ce que décrit nitiel...


 
C'est un modéle d'expo et tu sais comment on les gens les traitent


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu exagères, tu vas finir par ne plus être crédible du tout.



Merci Divoli...

A ta place, Mika, j'irais le rapporter demain, dès que possible.
D'ailleurs, je vais vous raconter comment s'est déroulé ma "petite histoire" du switch...

Hier, je suis allé à 10h30 chez Saturn, pour acheter mon Mac.
Je le prends, et je le mets dans la voiture.
Rage, j'avais rendez-vous en ville avec toute la classe pour aller manger...

Bon, je vais manger, et vers 15hoo, je suis de retour.
J'ouvre, je prends les photos (pas celles sur le site....) et je l'allume.
"Boinnnngggg" du début...et BOUM, je tombe sur un bureau.
J'avais regardé tellement de vidéo d"unboxing, que je savais qu'il n'y avait rien de bon...
La cession était celle d'un certain "Jacques"...

Mon sang ne fit qu'un tour...
En voiture pour Saturn.
Blabla avec le vendeur...

Et me voilà avec un tout neuf MacBook Pro 17" 2.4Ghz...
La loi était avec moi, mais faut pas hésiter à leur rapporter si un truc cloche!


----------



## Kritzkopf (26 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> C'est un modéle d'expo et tu sais comment on les gens les traitent



bah oui moi quand je teste un ordi ou un ipod je marche dessus ou j'essaye de décoller l'écran


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

Dites moi, quel logiciel utiliser pour supprimer les polices de charactères des langues inutilisées (sauf anglais, américain et français)...

Youpi Optimizer est introuvable, et Multilingual me fait un peu peur....


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Si tu as une facture comme neuf, c'est qu'ils t'ont fait 20 euros en black 
Mais bon, tu peux aller réclamer quoiqu'il en soit!
Eh bien dis donc macuserman, quelle aventure pour l'achat de ton premier mac! 
C'est ta priorité, supprimer les polices de caractères non-utilisées ? :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (26 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Dites moi, quel logiciel utiliser pour supprimer les polices de charactères des langues inutilisées (sauf anglais, américain et français)...
> 
> Youpi Optimizer est introuvable, et Multilingual me fait un peu peur....



tu veux supprimer les langues ou les polices de caracteres. ca n'a rien a voir...

Et puis pour l'un ou pour l'autre quel est l'interêt???


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> tu veux supprimer les langues ou les polices de caracteres. ca n'a rien a voir...
> 
> Et puis pour l'un ou pour l'autre quel est l'interêt???



Je veux juste supprimer ces langues inutilisées (pas les polices de caractères effectivement...).
C'est pour libérer de l'espace disque...
Même si je n'ai rempli que 10Go de données...je pense que c'est de la place libre à récupérer!


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Et tu crois que ça représente combien de bits ?


----------



## rizoto (26 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je veux juste supprimer ces langues inutilisées (pas les polices de caractères effectivement...).
> C'est pour libérer de l'espace disque...
> Même si je n'ai rempli que 10Go de données...je pense que c'est de la place libre à récupérer!


Youpi  

ca doit representer environ 1 giga


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

_You can gain more than 100 MB of free space with a standard Mac OS X installation._
:mouais:


----------



## rizoto (26 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> _You can gain more than 100 MB of free space with a standard Mac OS X installation._
> :mouais:



Tu dois avoir raison, j'ai effectue l'operation apres l'install de plein de programmes


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu dois avoir raison, j'ai effectue l'operation apres l'install de plein de programmes



Impossible de télécharger l'application, le lien pages perso est mort....
Tant pis

100MBc'est rienallez, allons faire un petit tour sur le Mac


----------



## Amalcrex (26 Octobre 2008)

Pour 100mb sérieux ça vaut pas la peine


----------



## guiguilap (27 Octobre 2008)

Félicitations, tu pourras nous écrire de super news AieNetwork maintenant que tu as ton joujou !


----------



## Macuserman (27 Octobre 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Félicitations, tu pourras nous écrire de super news AieNetwork maintenant que tu as ton joujou !



Le pire c'est que c'est déjà fait! 
Mais encore une fois, faut que j'attende que tu sois aussi prêt que moi à publier...

Merci Guiguilap!

Au fait, depuis que je l'ai, je le laisse sur secteur AVEC la BATTERIE dans l'ordi...
Alors? Je la laisse ou lorsque je suis sur secteur il vaut mieux l'enlever?

Merci!


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Au fait, depuis que je l'ai, je le laisse sur secteur AVEC la BATTERIE dans l'ordi...
> Alors? Je la laisse ou lorsque je suis sur secteur il vaut mieux l'enlever?
> 
> Merci!



RTFM :rateau: 

te prends pas la tête


----------



## Macuserman (27 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> RTFM :rateau:
> 
> te prends pas la tête



OK, et donc dans le manuel, le fucking manual (et oui, je sais ce que c'est RTFM...) ils disent de pas se prendre la tête et de la laisser...
Très bien, va pour la laisser...


----------



## mika79 (27 Octobre 2008)

Voila que des autres poussières viennent se loger sous la dalle, alors la c'est scandaleux la finition des macbook Pro, ils devraient vendre l'aspirateur qui va avec


----------



## §mat§ (27 Octobre 2008)

Tu sembles être le seul à avoir ce type de problème, n'hésite-pas à le ramener dans les jours qui viennent. En tant que modèle d'expo il a peut-être un peu morflé.

J'ai exactement le même souci sur mon iPod; il est tombé violemment, je suppose qu'un joint s'est légèrement décollé et depuis je retrouve de tout sous la dalle...


----------



## Amalcrex (27 Octobre 2008)

Le laisser sur secteur avec la batterie, c'est la bonne solution je pense.
Mais n'oublie pas de la vider de temps en temps tout de même...
Depuis que je fais ça, la santé de ma batterie a arrêtée de chuter


----------



## mika79 (27 Octobre 2008)

j'ai contacte mon revendeur, on va me l echanger contre un modèle tout neuf hehe )) j'espère que ça ne prendra pas trop de temps....


----------



## Amalcrex (27 Octobre 2008)

Eh bien voila 
En plus c'est un modèle d'expo et ils chipotent pas


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2008)

Salut tout le monde!
Dites moi&#8230;
Ma Mighty Mouse fonctionnait encore très bien hier.
Ce matin, je l'ai utilisée, tout allait bien.
Mais en rentrant chez moi, je possèdais le clic droit, le clic gauche, les boutons tactiles de côté, le clic du dessus, le déroulement via la boule...mais impossible de faire bouger le curseur.
Et ce, sur n'importe quelle surface, moquette, tapis, sol, rideaux, bois, et même un tapis de souris&#8230;

Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?!


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Octobre 2008)

Peut-être que ta boule est encrassée?
Frotte la avec un chiffon et un produit doux
et prochaine fois nettoie tes mains après avoir trifouillé dans la terre


----------



## mika79 (28 Octobre 2008)

amalcrex , tu veux dire quoi par ils chipotent pas,?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Peut-être que ta boule est encrassée?
> Frotte la avec un chiffon et un produit doux
> et prochaine fois nettoie tes mains après avoir trifouillé dans la terre



La boule, c'est OK, mais le curseur de BOUGE PLUS.
Je peux cliquer avec la souris, appeler l'appli des boutons de côté, la boule et le défilement -, c'est OK, mais j'ai beau bouger le mulot dans toutes les directions, rein de rien.

Mais la boule (du dessus?!) n'a aucun problème, à mon avis, c'est en dessous que ça ne va pas
Une idée?

Ou ai-je mal compris le terme de "boule"?


----------



## NightWalker (28 Octobre 2008)

Le laser est allumé ?


----------



## divoli (28 Octobre 2008)

Il faut un support compatible Leopard, mon bon Macuserman...


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2008)

Comment ça un support compatible Léopard ?!

Le laser allumé, si tu veux dire par là que le plastique qui cache les capteurs bizarres est baissé, alors oui, le cache en plastique n'obstrue pas les capteurs.
par contre, la lumière verte n'est pas toujours là.


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Octobre 2008)

mika79 a dit:


> amalcrex , tu veux dire quoi par ils chipotent pas,?



Ben qu'ils auraient pu discuter vu que tu savais que c'était pas un 100% neuf, et donc tu es chanceux ils n'en est rien 



Macuserman a dit:


> Comment ça un support compatible Léopard ?!
> 
> Le laser allumé, si tu veux dire par là que le plastique qui cache les capteurs bizarres est baissé, alors oui, le cache en plastique n'obstrue pas les capteurs.
> par contre, la lumière verte n'est pas toujours là.



Pour la lumière verte, c'est normal ça.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Octobre 2008)

Elle n'est pas rouge la lumière qui est face à la surface ???


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Octobre 2008)

Pas chez moi,
et pas chez macuserman non plus apparemment
Pourquoi rouge ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Pas chez moi,
> et pas chez macuserman non plus apparemment
> Pourquoi rouge ?



pas rouge non

Ahh c'est embêtant quand même.


----------



## divoli (28 Octobre 2008)

Et tu l'as branchée comment, ta souris ?

Sinon, redémarre, pour voir...


----------



## NightWalker (28 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> pas rouge non
> 
> Ahh c'est embêtant quand même.



Bon ben ils ont du changer de diode laser...


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Et tu l'as branchée comment, ta souris ?
> 
> Sinon, redémarre, pour voir...


Bah en sans fil, en la configurant via Bluetooth.
J'ai déjà redémarré 3 fois


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Octobre 2008)

C'est bizarre ton souci
Et dans istat tu vois le % de ta MM ?


----------



## Nitiel (28 Octobre 2008)

Et ton support c'est quoi, tapis de sourie, verre, boi, ... ?


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Et ton support c'est quoi, tapis de sourie, verre, boi, ... ?



Normalement ça ne joue pas vu que c'est sa roulette qui ne va pas...
Et la roulette n'a pas besoin de faire bouger la souris


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Normalement ça ne joue pas vu que c'est sa roulette qui ne va pas...
> Et la roulette n'a pas besoin de faire bouger la souris



Bah si justement.. Le problème ne vient pas de la roulette mais du capteur...


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Octobre 2008)

Le capteur fonctionne puisque quand il bouge sa souris ça réagit
et les autres boutons fonctionnent...


----------



## Nitiel (28 Octobre 2008)

Mais, il a un capteur lasers ou optique, si son support est le verre sa marchera jamais même si son capteur et marche normalement. 

Il n&#8217;a pas acheté une souri avec une boulle ?



Amalcrex a dit:


> Le capteur fonctionne puisque quand il bouge sa souris ça réagit
> et les autres boutons fonctionnent...


 
Donc où est le problème ?


----------



## NightWalker (28 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Le capteur fonctionne puisque quand il bouge sa souris ça réagit
> et les autres boutons fonctionnent...



Non... non... tu as compris à l'envers ... 



			
				macuserman a dit:
			
		

> La boule, c'est OK, mais le curseur de BOUGE PLUS.
> Je peux cliquer avec la souris, appeler l'appli des boutons de côté, la boule et le défilement -, c'est OK, mais j'ai beau bouger le mulot dans toutes les directions, rein de rien.
> 
> Mais la boule (du dessus?!) n'a aucun problème, à mon avis, c'est en dessous que ça ne va pas


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Octobre 2008)

La boule elle sert pas à bouger le curseur quand même
Elle serre à défiler
Si c'est son curseur qui bouge plus c'est autre chose mais macuserman n'utilise pas sa souris sur une table en verre, quand même
Si ?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2008)

Non...
Le support est une table en bois, avec un tapis der souris dessus.

Pour faire simple, toutes les fonctions sont opérationelles.
Sauf que je ne peux plus du tout diriger mon curseur.
Il lui arrive de sautiller, de faire des petits bonds, mais c'est tout.


----------



## Mateo97120 (28 Octobre 2008)

Euhhh j'ai un gros doute là je viens de commander mon MBP et c'est le MB470F/A, c'est normal? alors que le site Apple indique MB133*/A ...... help!


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2008)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> Euhhh j'ai un gros doute là je viens de commander mon MBP et c'est le MB470F/A, c'est normal? alors que le site Apple indique MB133*/A ...... help!


Non, c'est bien ça.
C'est Ok, c'est bien un nouveau modèle!


----------



## Mateo97120 (28 Octobre 2008)

Le site Apple ne serait donc pas à jour?? lol remarque vu ce qu'il y avait sur la page après la keynote....


----------



## Garibaldi (28 Octobre 2008)

je ne peux pas t'aider. J'ai aucune de ses references dans ma commande. j'ai plus un truc                          MBP 15.4/2.4/CTO.

je mets un cierge pour toi :rose:

Edit: @ Macuserman(et aux autres), Garibaldi= Mr why.


----------



## Mateo97120 (28 Octobre 2008)

merci à tous mais c'est bien ça:

MacBook Pro, 15 Pouces, Aluminium
Ref.: MB470F/A
250GB Serial ATA @ 5400 
Accessory kit 
Clavier rétro-éclairé (Français) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Français) 
SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW) 
Intel Core 2 Duo à 2,4 GHz 
2GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x1GB


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2008)

Bon, je vais sûrement ramener la souris pour la faire échanger.
Pendant 2 jours elle a très bien marché, mais là... Je ne peux rien faire, elle ne veut rien savoir.

J'ai pas eu de CD, rien du tout, mais tout marchait super bien.
Elle est bien comme souris, mais Apple pourrait quand même faire plus attention...

Tant pis, une de cassée, 10 d'opérationnelles...


----------



## Amalcrex (29 Octobre 2008)

Un cd pour quoi ?
Moi non pls j'en ai pas eu, mais t'as rien à installer non plus... 
Tu nous transmettras le verdict de ton revendeur!


----------



## divoli (29 Octobre 2008)

Et puis profites-en pour acheter une VRAIE souris (pas un machin blanc et cher qui déconne et qui finit par faire mal à la main).


----------



## Mateo97120 (29 Octobre 2008)

Date de livraison estimée : 5 novembre ==> bonne base !! 

Sans option et sans produits en plus dans la même commande c'est le must !


----------



## mika79 (29 Octobre 2008)

amalcrex, même si ma machine est d expo, je l'ai payée aux prix neuf, donc les mêmes garanties sont valables que pour du neuf! Expo ou pas, si tu paye le prix plein il faut un résultat. Ce serait différent si on me l'avais vendue a moins 10% , ce qui n'est pas le cas...


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2008)

Point de vue souris: je reste sur un Mighty Mouse! 

Faut juste retrouver la facture...


----------



## divoli (29 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Point de vue souris: je reste sur un Mighty Mouse!
> 
> Faut juste retrouver la facture...



Ah oui, pendant que l'on y est: garde bien précieusement la facture et les DVD d'installation (gris) de ton ordi, c'est le plus important (éventuellement, fais-en une copie).


----------



## Amalcrex (29 Octobre 2008)

mika79 a dit:


> amalcrex, même si ma machine est d expo, je l'ai payée aux prix neuf, donc les mêmes garanties sont valables que pour du neuf! Expo ou pas, si tu paye le prix plein il faut un résultat. Ce serait différent si on me l'avais vendue a moins 10% , ce qui n'est pas le cas...



Oui c'est bien ce que je dis 
Tu as eu un modèle d'expo parce que tu pouvais l'avoir immédiatement, si je me souviens bien?


----------



## mika79 (29 Octobre 2008)

oui, c'est bien ça , mais le vendeur m a garanti qu'il était nickel, le modèle était emballe et vu que je connais bien le magasin je leur ai fait confiance et je n'ai pas déballé le book dans le magasin, eh oui je sais, c'est un peu ma faute aussi


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Point de vue souris: je reste sur un Mighty Mouse!


Ben dis donc... Tu as pas peur :x
Cette souris est  vraiment bof ..


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Ah me semblait aussi qu'elle était pas fameuse
Car je veux une souris pour mon new MBP mais je sais pas quoi pre ndre
une logitech vx revo pourquoi pas bien complète
ET on est pas obligé de brancher le récepteur USB ? (car si c'est le cas ca en supprime un d'office)
Et les deux clics pas gênant ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> une logitech vx revo pourquoi pas bien complète
> ET on est pas obligé de brancher le récepteur USB ? (car si c'est le cas ca en supprime un d'office)
> Et les deux clics pas gênant ?



Perso j'ai une VX nano de chez logitech et j'en suis très satisfait !

Et oui on est obligé de brancher le petit recepteur usb


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Ah elle est pas bluetooth je croyais
Et le petit récepteur avec ce modèle c'est ce petit bout de plastique qui dépasse pas du port ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2008)

Et une Mighty Mouse qui fonctionne, une!

En même temps, elle est toute neuve&#8230;


----------



## Superparati (29 Octobre 2008)

quelle épopée ! 26pages formidable !

Donc finalement tu as changé carrément ta souris  

Qu'en penses-tu de ton achat bien content?  c'est ta machine principale ?


----------



## ordimans (29 Octobre 2008)

Donc la VX nano obligé d'utiliser le récepteur
elle me tente bien
Sinon la Mighty j'aime pas trop et ca fait cher


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> quelle épopée ! 26pages formidable !
> Donc finalement tu as changé carrément ta souris
> Qu'en penses-tu de ton achat bien content?  c'est ta machine principale ?



Merci Superparati
On se voit beaucoup sur OS Team, mais sur MacGé, c'est rare! 

Très heureux, et oui, échange standard (Guiguilap) ils ont pris la défectueuse, et me voilà avec une toute neuve.

Pour gérer iWeb, c'est quand même plus sympa!


----------



## Superparati (29 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai  je suis plus actif sur MacG dans d'autre section , comme Mac classic! où j'y fais le plein de connaissance ! (j'en ai jamais assez ^^)

Et puis il dire la bouboule multi-directionnelle est extra! D'une fluidité je passe ma journée à faire joujou avec la boule


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> C'est vrai  je suis plus actif sur MacG dans d'autre section , comme Mac classic! où j'y fais le plein de connaissance ! (j'en ai jamais assez ^^)
> 
> Et puis il faut dire que la bouboule multi-directionnelle est extra! D'une fluidité je passe ma journée à faire joujou avec la boule



Certes
Mais enfin bon, tout va bien et c'est l'essentiel hein! 

Je suis quand même très agréablement surpris par cette souris.
J'ai dû l'utiliser durant une bonne dizaine d'heure, et je n'ai aucune douleur.
Tant mieux pour moi


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je suis quand même très agréablement surpris par cette souris.
> J'ai dû l'utiliser durant une bonne dizaine d'heure, et je n'ai aucune douleur.



Encore heureux ...

Bon sinon il chauffe pas trop ton merom?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Bon sinon il chauffe pas trop ton Merom?


Non, pas du tout.
Les ventilos s'emballent un peu lorsque je dois lancer iPhoto et Pages, mais après ils retombent.
J'avais, un jour, Aperture, iPhoto, iMovie et iWeb de lancés, ça a pas mal chauffé, mais les ventilos sont passés à 2500tpm (là ils sont à 1998 et 1999 tpm).
Mais à part ça, j'essaie d'être sur du verre pour la santé du pépère, mais je suis ravi.

J'adore mon switch.

Pour la petite histoire:
Mon père va changer aussi, il va opter pour un 24" 2.8ghz. J'ai réussi à le faire bouger...
Vous savez grâce à quoi (à part grâce à ma propagande )?? Grâce à iPoto et iMovie.
Il adore!


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais à part ça, j'essaie d'être sur du verre pour la santé du pépère, mais je suis ravi.



Pourquoi du verre?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Pourquoi du verre?



Pour dissiper la chaleur plus efficacement que sur du bois ou sur autre chose.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2008)

Je voulais quand même la mettre ici&#8230;

C'est, pour moi, la plus belle photo faite jusqu'à présent&#8230;







N'est-elle pas belle?


----------



## Amalcrex (30 Octobre 2008)

Sisi, ça fait très classe.
C'est ça que j'aime bien avec l'ensemble MM/MBP
Et  puis bloquer un port usb juste pour ça... Ça m'énerverait un peu


----------



## divoli (30 Octobre 2008)

En même temps, on peut se servir du trackpad, c'est fait pour ça, hein...

Ou alors on a besoin d'une souris pour une utilisation pointue, et dans ce cas là on ne choisit pas une Mighty Mouse...


----------



## Amalcrex (30 Octobre 2008)

On est pas obligé d'utiliser une souris pour une utilisation pointue, quand même.
Quand je suis de voyage, bien sûr je ne prends pas la souris.
Mais quand je suis chez moi, c'est plus confortable que d'utiliser tout le temps le trackpad!
Et pour le coup, la MM va très bien avec le MBP, et ne provoque aucune douleur, aucune paralysie, aucun traumatisme, ...


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2008)

Merci Amalcrex.
Oui, j'adore aussi ce couple MM + MacBook Pro...

Juste un truc qui n'a complètement rien à voir&#8230;
Vous savez ce que fait la combinaison "Alt" + "1"??
------> ça fait ça: &#63743;
Cool, j'adore Apple.


----------



## divoli (30 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> On est pas obligé d'utiliser une souris pour une utilisation pointue, quand même.



Pour certains jeux ou certains travaux de graphisme, par exemple, on peut difficilement se limiter au trackpad, et là il faut une souris bien plus performante que la Mighty Mouse.



Amalcrex a dit:


> Et pour le coup, la MM va très bien avec le MBP, et ne provoque aucune douleur, aucune paralysie, aucun traumatisme, ...



Ben ça dépend chez qui. Je ne veux pas généraliser, ce ne serait pas correct, mais j'ai l'impression que certains utilisateurs se forcent un peu parce que c'est une souris Apple, alors que l'on en trouve des bien plus performantes et plus ergonomiques (et pas forcément plus chères).


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben ça dépend chez qui. Je ne veux pas généraliser, ce ne serait pas correct, mais j'ai l'impression que certains utilisateurs se forcent un peu parce que c'est une souris Apple, alors que l'on en trouve des bien plus performantes et plus ergonomiques (et pas forcément plus chères).



En tout cas, si je l'ai prise, c'est parce que je la trouve très pratique comme souris.
La façon dont e peux la customiser m'a vraiment fait tilter, et c'est tout naturellement que je l'ai achetée


----------



## Amalcrex (30 Octobre 2008)

Excuse moi divoli, je voulais dire :
on ne doit pas nécessiter une utilisation pointue pour avoir envie d'utiliser une souris
(c'est un peu différent )
Et sinon pour les trauma
Je m'en fous que ce soit une souris apple ou logitech (j'ai les 2 et j'adore les 2!)
mais je n'ai jamais eu aucune crampe ou quoique ce soit, ni même la boule encrassée (je me lave les mains assez fréquemment), donc voila
Pour moi ses avantages sont : son design avec le MBP, sa non-utilisation de port usb
Ses moins : son autonomie (alors que avec batterie aurait été beaucoup mieux!) et sa précision parfois (et là encore, je ne m'en servirai pas pour faire du graphisme, ou qqch de très précis
Son prix, il est identique à la souris non-apple avec laquelle je la remplacerais éventuellement


----------



## §mat§ (30 Octobre 2008)

Oui, en gros les avantages de la Mighty Mouse sont: un design sympa (enfin moi je trouve qu'elle ressemble à une savonette), pas mal de paramètrages des boutons sympas sous OSX, le BlueTooth qui est un énorme plus.
Les défauts sont quand même importants: le prix pas du tout en adéquation avec le matériel, l'ergonomie complètement passée à la trappe (même si une partie des utilisateurs s'en satisfont, elle n'a rien à voir avec un objet pensé pour le confort d'utilisation). Des caractéristiques techniques vraiment bas de gamme (fréquence et résolution faibles, impossibles à changer à la volée),  il n'y a qu'avec la 10.4.2 qu'elle est entièrement paramétrable (!).

Bref, dans l'ensemble c'est pas vraiment top, Apple est vraiment en retrait côté souris.

M'enfin, les Fanboys sont ce qu'ils sont; l'affectif est prédominant pour eux, pourquoi pas.

De mon côté, certaines Logitech me font de l'oeil sévère (la G5 notamment, vraiment irréprochable).


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

pour l'avoir essayé pendant une semaine. je n'apprécie guerre la MM. trop basse ... et ce boule. En plus aujourd'hui, elle n'est plus en adéquation avec la gamme alu.

Sinon changer la resolution a la volée. ca sert pas à grand monde :hein:


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2008)

J'ai une petite question.

Avant, j'utilisais MiniLyrics pour afficher les paroles de mes chansons sur iTunes, mais il n'est pas compatible Mac.
Quel logiciel puis-je utiliser pour le remplacer?

J'ai recherché pas mal de temps sur Google,et même si lui et moi sommes pas mal copain, il ne m'a rien donné de concret...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Octobre 2008)

j'utilises la MMWireless depuis belle lurette, et je suis surpris qu'elle ne vous convienne pas. remarque je l'utilise uniquement quand mon ordi est sur mon bureau, mais je n'ai rien à lui reprocher, je ne lui en demande pas trop non plus... je ne me sert même pas des raccourcis bouton, ahhh coins actifs quand tu nous tiens, je ne me sers même pas (mais j'essaye de me forcer à le faire) des gestuelles trackpad :rose:


----------



## divoli (31 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> on ne doit pas nécessiter une utilisation pointue pour avoir envie d'utiliser une souris
> (c'est un peu différent )



Ben dans ce cas, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'utiliser une souris pour faire ce que l'on peut parfaitement faire avec le trackpad.

Je comprends certaines personnes qui n'ont pas l'habitude de l'ordinateur portable (qu'ils utiliseraient ponctuellement, notamment) et de son trackpad, et qui ressentent le besoin de brancher une souris.

Mais sinon...

Enfin bon, chacun fait bien comme il veut.


----------



## Amalcrex (31 Octobre 2008)

Par exemple sur mon bureau
J'aime bien avoir mon MBP assez loin sur la largeur
ainsi je peux placer un syllabus devant et bosser avec le doc sur l'écran en même temps!
C'est un exemple parmis beaucoup d'autres...


----------



## Macuserman (1 Novembre 2008)

QUESTION:

Quand je veux mettre à jour mes logiciels (quand il lance la recherche), il m'affiche au bout de 3 secondes le panneau suivant:

"Le fichier «*index-leopard.merged-1.sucatalog*» est introuvable sur le serveur «*swscan.apple.com*»."
Gné ?? Quoi ça?


----------



## mika79 (1 Novembre 2008)

après la Mighty mouse, Apple présentera en ce mois de novembre la kitty mouse, en alu brossé et avec dix billes, une pour chaque doigt, en option on aura un phaser x2000 qui nous permettra de griller les cervaux des utilisateurs Windobe, le tout pour 99, en option la garantie kitty care de 199 pendant 3 ans.  Apple passe numéro un dans le domaine....


----------



## Macuserman (1 Novembre 2008)

Je suis passé sur la version Pro de QuickTime, ouah, ça vaut vraiment le coup! 
Je suis content.

Pour répondre à ma question, le fait de ne pas avoir trouver le fichier sur serveur, c'était parce que le Store était closed&#8230;maintenance.

&#63743;


----------



## Macuserman (7 Novembre 2008)

Un patch pour mon Trackpad Multi-Touch scrolling est-il envisageable?
Parce que j'aimerais lui faire comprendre les 3 doigts, pas forcément la loupe, mais au moins le "précédent"-"suivant"...
Sous Safari.

Si non, bah c'est pas grave.

PS: je sais qu'avec Linux c'est possible, mais j'en veux pas&#8230;


----------



## iRCO (7 Novembre 2008)

je cherche un site ou on peut voir toute les versions des produit apple et les options disponible à chaque époque.

En fait c'est pour acheter sur le refurb un modèle récent.


----------



## anneee (7 Novembre 2008)

iRCO a dit:


> je cherche un site ou on peut voir toute les versions des produit apple et les options disponible à chaque époque.
> 
> En fait c'est pour acheter sur le refurb un modèle récent.



mactracker


----------



## ordimans (7 Novembre 2008)

Les trois doigts sur Safari c'est terrible
JE me cassais la tête avec le retour en arrière qui marchait pas top j'ai l'impression et le suivant je sais pas. (je sais plus sous windows d'ailleurs)
finalement je vais 3 doigts
souris vraiment dispensable sur mac contrairement aux autres pc
je me débrouille comme un fou je tape vite sans problème aucun retard.
Sensibilité élévé c'est vraiment le pied.
Là je suis sur office 2008 je l'exploite a fond c'est aussi le pied.


----------



## iRCO (7 Novembre 2008)

anneee a dit:


> mactracker



Merci beaucoup, c'est ce que je cherche


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Novembre 2008)

Oui office 2008 est assez complet.
Pour le 3 doigts macuserman, je pense que ça a déjà été répondu.
Pourquoi as-tu besoin d'un patch ?
Ça marche très bien sous safari... C'est même très pratique!


----------



## ordimans (8 Novembre 2008)

Il est même carrément bien, je suis passé de Office 2007 windows à 2008 Mac
Tout les améliorations de 2007 encore là, et en plus je sais pas si c'est 2008 ou pas mais le menu regroupé dans une même fenêtre et tout les raccourcis qui marche je suis content.

Et tiens aujourd'hui j'ai découvert Space c'est magnifique, et comme je disais juste un petit problème c'est que des fois quand je fais Cmd + Tad pour changer d'appli ca l'a met pas au premier plan.

Exemple je suis sur word, je vais cmd+tab jusqu'à Safari ca met le menu en haut mais pas la fenêtre du navigateur avec les pages ou onglets déjà ouvert.
je sais pas si c'est qu'il est réduit mais en tout cas je dois quelques fois déplacer les fenêtres pour la récupérer car elle est en dessous.
Car il faut le dire je suis un fan du clavier j'adore tout faire au clavier quasiment


----------



## NightWalker (8 Novembre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> je sais pas si c'est qu'il est réduit mais en tout cas je dois quelques fois déplacer les fenêtres pour la récupérer car elle est en dessous.
> Car il faut le dire je suis un fan du clavier j'adore tout faire au clavier quasiment



Comment ça tu n'as pas utilisé "Exposé" ???   (c'est la touche "F3" sur un clavier normal)


----------



## Macuserman (17 Décembre 2008)

Vous 'excuserez, car j'ai beaucoup de boulot en ce moment&#8230;

Un petit passage pour vous faire savoir que non seulement je suis ravi de mon Mac, mais qu'en plus, un iPod Nano Chromatic Silver 8Go vient d'arriver pour lui tenir compagnie! 

En gros, il a autours de lui: MM Wireless, iPhone 3G SFR (officiel) et donc l'iPod Nano 4G! 
Je suis RAVI!

A bientôt et bonnes fêtes à tous.


----------



## rizoto (17 Décembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Vous 'excuserez, car j'ai beaucoup de boulot en ce moment
> 
> Un petit passage pour vous faire savoir que non seulement je suis ravi de mon Mac, mais qu'en plus, un iPod Nano Chromatic Silver 8Go vient d'arriver pour lui tenir compagnie!
> 
> ...



T'es encore vivant ??? T'as temps de boulot que ca en premiere?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> T'es encore vivant ??? T'as temps de boulot que ca en premiere?



Oui, je vais plutôt pas mal! 
Disons que j'en fait plus que je ne devrais, mais peut-on me blâmer?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Décembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, je vais plutôt pas mal!
> Disons que j'en fait plus que je ne devrais, mais peut-on me blâmer?



Mouarf... profites en... Ma première c'etait seulement il y a 4 ans et pfiou l'insoucience et la glandouille ca me manque en ecole d'ingé :x


----------



## Macuserman (27 Octobre 2009)

Ohh le beau déterrage de ce sujet qui vous a évidemment passionné! 

Bonjour à tous! Comment va ce matin? 
Dites moi, alors voilà, comme c'est Noël bientôt, je vois pas pourquoi je laisserai mon MacBook Pro en rade, tout seul, le pauvre, même pas de cadeau? Non, ça se fait pas, je suis désolé, c'est mal-poli.
Alors comme je suis gentil et que j'aime mon Mac, je vais lui offrir un petit quelque chose.
Disons&#8230;4Go de RAM&#8230;ça serait pas mal!

Alors voilà, d'après MacTracker, je peux lui en enfourner 6Go (Actual) mais d'après Apple, seulement 4Go, là n'est pas le "vrai" problème, je vais lui en offrir 4, c'est suffisant! 

Mais moi je ne m'y retrouve pas. Ni sur matériel.net, ni su RAMshopping, c'est le bazarre, et c'est imprécis, et je veux pas foirer mon coup.

Même si la marque que je veux elle est définitive, Kingston, je sais pas vraiment bien la choisir encore. D'après MacTracker, il me faut de la DDR-2 PC-5300, en 200 broches. Maintenant c'est de la 667Mhz, je peux prendre de la 800 ou c'est pas la peine de chercher des problèmes où il n'y en a théoriquement pas?

Donc si qqn pouvait me faire le tri un peu dans tous ces modèles, ça serait sympa et je l'en remercie d'avance.
Pour le remercier je lui mets ma capture MacTracker (et là, il est content le monsieur qui va m'aider!).
Budget: 150&#8364; maxi (bah c'est mon Mac hein, il reste MOI! ).
Merci d'avance!


----------



## clochelune (27 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ohh le beau déterrage de ce sujet qui vous a évidemment passionné!
> 
> Bonjour à tous! Comment va ce matin?
> Dites moi, alors voilà, comme c'est Noël bientôt, je vois pas pourquoi je laisserai mon MacBook Pro en rade, tout seul, le pauvre, même pas de cadeau? Non, ça se fait pas, je suis désolé, c'est mal-poli.
> ...



hello macuserman le revenant ;-) un peu comme moi ;-)

j'ai pas  tout suivi, tu as le mac pro et le macbook pro 17 c'est ça ? en plus le new iPod 

wouah!! mes félicitations pour ce beau matos!!

je peux pas t'aider sur la ram (je suis sur un simple macbook de bientôt 3 ans mais qui tourne nickel et j'ai l'iPhone sous bouygues depuis peu! car forfait pas cher : 24.90 euro/mois) 

et la magic mouse ? t'en veux pas pour noël en petit supplément ;-)

je lirai le fil en entier dans mes longues nuits d'hiver ;-)

bonne continuation, et courage dans tes choix sans fin ;-)
une fois qu'on est mordu par le grand méchant mac, dur de guérir


----------



## Macuserman (27 Octobre 2009)

La Magic Mouse arrive ainsi que le nouvel iMac 21.5"! 
iPod Touch, oui j'ai, mais bon, j'ai quand même l'iPhone qui a ma préférence! 

Oui, merci, à une prochaine sûrement!

Alors messieurs, un petit coup de main à un vieillard?


----------



## clochelune (27 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> La Magic Mouse arrive ainsi que le nouvel iMac 21.5"!
> iPod Touch, oui j'ai, mais bon, j'ai quand même l'iPhone qui a ma préférence!
> 
> Oui, merci, à une prochaine sûrement!
> ...



oui j'ai un 'iPod classic quant à moi (à 250 go je crois) mais ça va ps trop avec les 80 go de DD du MacBook, je préfère l'iPhone
et peut-être upgrader mon DD interne plus tard!

toi la mémoire, moi le DD ;-)

bisous au "vieillard" de la belle au bois dormant ;-)


----------



## Macuserman (27 Octobre 2009)

La drague sur MacGé, cool! 

Bon, bah ça fait pas avancer mon schmilblik!


----------



## clochelune (27 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> La drague sur MacGé, cool!
> 
> Bon, bah ça fait pas avancer mon schmilblik!



t'inquiète chuis maquée à un ours solitaire!
t'as pas de risque avec moi!

alez les copains, aidez notre gentil vieillard ;-)


----------



## Macuserman (27 Octobre 2009)

Ce sont AUSSI mes copains, allez débutante débouche le passage! 
Merci quand même pour ces instants converses! 

De la RAM, oui, mais laquelle s'il vous plaît? 
Celle là? 
http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=RAM-APPLE-0129K2/4GB&SysID=37982


----------



## Nitiel (27 Octobre 2009)

Pour t'ont Mac en Kingston sur matériel.net tu as le choix entre c'est deux kits, le premier sont des barrettes performance, mais pas dite «*compatible mac*» et les autres sont des barrettes normales dites «*compatible mac*».

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/39319-Kit_HyperX_SO_DIMM_DDRII_2_x_2_Go_PC5300.html

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_portables1/37672-SO_DIMM_DDR2_4_Go_PC5300_Apple.html


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2009)

Tiens au passage, certains gros revendeurs français revendent de fausses barrettes Kingston. Donc attention aux offres trop intéressantes.


----------

